#ayatana 2010-02-15
 * smithj grumbles in the direction of qt/kde
<smithj> agateau!
<smithj> probably a stupid question, but where can i find documentation on PyKDE4.kdeui.KStatusNotifierItem ?
<smithj> nevermind, finally found it
<agateau> smithj: sorry, was only half awake... luckily you found it yourself :)
<smithj> agateau: heh, np. i'm only half awake too, but on the other side (23:37 here)
<agateau> :)
<smithj> agateau: you still around?
<agateau> smithj: yes
<smithj> you're the kde status notifier expert? 
<agateau> I know it quite well,
<agateau> but the real expert is Marco Martin I would say
<Nafai> Good morning guys
<smithj> i'm having trouble understanding why my menu shows up one way when displayed natively (QMenu and QSystemTrayIcon) but doesn't register the same menu entries when displayed through KStatusNotifierItem/KMenu
<Nafai> I'm going to be in and out today, since my wife is off for the holiday.
<Nafai> I'll be back in a couple of hours
<seb128> hey Nafai
<Nafai> Hey seb128
<smithj> Nafai: pft. prez day is a fake holiday :-P
<agateau> smithj: weird, do you use QWidgetActions in your menu?
<Nafai> smithj: True, but it is one of the few days my wife gets off of school:)
<smithj> agateau: no
<agateau> smithj: can you post screenshots somewhere?
<smithj> http://www.freethemallocs.com/qmenu.png
<smithj> http://www.freethemallocs.com/kmenu.png
<smithj> agateau: ^^
<smithj> i'm assuming it has to do with that "Condition failed" message, but I can't figure out what causes it. or it could be a red herring
<agateau> it's probably linked, yes
<agateau> DBusMenuExporter is the class which sends the QMenu to DBus
<agateau> For some reason it was asked an id for each it couldn't find an action
<agateau> so returned no title or icon or anything
<agateau> smithj: What you can try to do is to test how the menu is exported with d-feet
<agateau> start d-feet, look for the object implementing org.freedesktop.StatusNotifierItem,
<agateau> mm no
<agateau> look for the object implementing org.ayatana.dbusmenu
<agateau> and call the GetChildren method
<agateau> use these parameters: 0, ""
<agateau> This should give you a good view of how the menu is exported
<agateau> eventually post the results here
<smithj> agateau: ok. thanks. might take me a bit, i've never used d-feet before
<smithj> but i'll be sure to let you know
<agateau> smithj: it's quite easy, it's all point and click :)
<smithj> point and click debugger? on linux? treason!
<smithj> :-P
<agateau> :)
<smithj> don't seem to have org.ayatana.dbusmenu... have a bunch of org.ayatana.indicator*, but no .dbusmenu
<agateau> mmm
<agateau> be sure to check the right dbus service
<agateau> in the list on the left, there should be a new service just for the StatusNotifierItem
<agateau> the easiest way to find them is to enter the name of the binary in the filter line edit
<agateau> on the top
<smithj> i've got an org.freedesktop.StatusNotifierItem-<pid>-1
<smithj> and something internal to hplip, but thats it for my process
<agateau> the org.freedesktop.StatusNotifierItem thing is the one you want
<agateau> if you click on it,
<agateau> the tree on the right should have a /MenuBar object
<agateau> which implements org.ayatana.dbusmenu
<smithj> ohhh
<smithj> yeah
<smithj> ok, sorry, i must be blind
<agateau> no pb, it's easy to be confused between service names and interface names
<smithj-ubuntu> [(1, {u'enabled': 0, u'label': u''}), (2, {u'type': u'separator'}), (3, {u'icon-name': u'application-exit', u'label': u'_Quit'})]
<agateau> What is strange is there should be two entries (beside the separator and the quit entry), right?
<smithj> just one
<smithj> but yeah, that one is missing
<agateau> How is the "HPLIP Status Service" created?
<agateau> Can you pastebin the relevant code?
<smithj> the "HPLIP Status Service" entry is not intended to be present in the kmenu version
<smithj> the origional code had it as a dummy menu entry which did nothing
<agateau> ok
<smithj> the entry i *do* want is this single line:
<smithj> 423         self.menu.addAction(self.__tr("HP Device Manager..."), self.toolboxTriggered)
<smithj> where self.menu is either an instantiated QMenu() or KMenu()
<agateau> Maybe I am missing a item creation here
<agateau> can you try creating the action with action = self.menu.addAction(self.__tr("HP Device Manager..."))
<agateau> then connect it to self.toolboxTriggered
<smithj> ok
<agateau> I am curious whether it would make a difference
<smithj> agateau: no discernable difference
<agateau> :/
<agateau> I'd need to try it on my machine then
<agateau> Can you upload your code?
<smithj> i feel certain i'm doing something obviously wrong and it isn't the library's fault at all, i just can't find what it is
<smithj> surw
<smithj> sure*
<smithj> hmm, i think i might have found it
<smithj> nope, false optimism
<agateau> :/
<smithj> WHOOOOOOooooooooooooooo!
<smithj> agateau: as suspected, i was being a raging idiot. the error message about dbusmenuexporter is ignorable
<smithj> i got it to work, and the message is still displayed. so... *shrug*
<agateau> smithj: great!
<smithj> thanks for the help
<agateau> can you share what was wrong? might help me to assist other devs?
<smithj> my self.tray_icon.setContextMenu(self.menu) call wasn't actually being called in the case of kmenu
<smithj> totally my fault
<smithj> but i saw that big red dbus "error" and went down the road of "what is the library complaining?"
<agateau> smithj: :)
<agateau> smithj: the message could be more explicit I guess
<smithj> i'm still not sure what that error means... i get it even now
<smithj> when my menu is working
<agateau> smithj: I am quite confident it's safe to ignore
<agateau> smithj: my guess is it's a transitional state where all data is not available yet
<agateau> smithj: a bit ugly, but it probably has to be fixed in the library itself
<smithj> yeah, i'm not worried about it
<Nafai> I'm back
<smithj> welcome back :)
<Nafai> You working all day on contract stuff?
<smithj> day? what is this "day"? i haven't gone to sleep yet!
<smithj> but once i wake up i will, yes :)
<Nafai> heh
<smithj> i'm a little behind, this'll be a great chance to catch up
<smithj> and on that note, /me goes afk to sleep
<Nafai> Hey jono
<jono> hey Nafai!
<jono> so how is progress?
<Nafai> Not bad, just getting  going for the day :)
<jpetersen> Hey jono
<jono> hey jpetersen :)
<jono> jpetersen, how is progress with your work?
<jpetersen> i am just working on a patch for libgnomekbd required to complete the keyboard indicator in gnome-settings-daemon
<jono> jcastro, great, do you expect your assignments to be completed today?
<jcastro> jono, I am off today. :D
<jono> jcastro, oops
<jcastro> jono, after getting your last mail I recommend skipping ekiga
<jono> jpetersen, do you epxect your assignments to be completed today?
<jono> jcastro, ahhh I pinged to check
 * jcastro goes to fix hplip's linkage
<jono> jcastro, I thought Ekiga would make sense, given our previous discussions
<jcastro> jono, iirc we want to use morphing windows instead don't we?
<jono> jcastro, I thought that was in addition to the app indicator?
<jono> maybe I got the wrong end of the stick :)
<jcastro> or maybe I did
<jpetersen> IBus and gnome-power-manager are done, there will be still some fine tuning of gnome-settings-daemon required which depends on some missing features in libappindicator (I already filed bugs)
<jcastro> mpt?
<jono> jcastro, ok, lets unblock this and ask smithj to do bacula instead
 * jcastro nods
<jono> jpetersen, ok, great, so you are waiting of tedg to fix those bugs to move on
<jono> tedg, can you check into these as soon as you are back?
<jpetersen> jono, yes
<jono> jpetersen, smithj, Nafai - ok, I will mail you each your next set of assignments
<Nafai> thanks jono
<jpetersen> jono, ok :)
<jono> if you can all have the existing ones completed as much as possible today, that will be great
<Nafai> I still need to get bratsche's changes built so I can test gnome-bluetooth
<mpt> jcastro, yes?
<jcastro> mpt, we wanted to skip ekiga for app indicators and ask them if they wanted to do morphing windows right?
<mpt> jcastro, yes, iirc I suggested you bring bratsche and the Ekiga people together
<jono> ok, thanks mpt
<mpt> since bratsche has code
<bratsche> What do you need code from me for?
<Nafai> bratsche: are your changes you made on Friday in the PPA?
<bratsche> Which changes?
<Nafai> the ones so updates to menus were received
<bratsche> I'm not sure.
<bratsche> But I saw that seb128 backported my submenu parsing stuff into Lucid.
<Nafai> Yeah
<jono> smithj, ignore my previous email to you
<Nafai> I need to test my code against your latest
<bratsche> jcastro, mpt: I need to do something related to Ekiga?
<jcastro> bratsche, not yet
<bratsche> Awesome.
<bratsche> :)
 * jpetersen will be be back in some hours, dinner
<bratsche> I've got gtk+ and Plymouth work to do this week still
<bratsche> Later jpetersen!
<jcastro> bratsche, yeah when I brought it up at the sprint I was made aware of your lack of time so ekiga's going to have to be a future thing.
<bratsche> jcastro: What aspect of "morphing windows" does Ekiga need?  The morphing dialog box, or something more complex?
<jcastro> bratsche, whichever one covers the "someone is calling me and I need to answer the call quickly so I need something in my face" use case.
<jcastro> bratsche, I don't know anything about morphing windows so excuse my ignorance!
<bratsche> mpt probably knows what the solution is.
<bratsche> If it involves using the morphing dialog box, I already have that code sitting around in a branch somewhere and it just needs someone to integrate it into Ekiga.
<seb128> jcastro, what is wrong with just opening a dialog?
<seb128> the way empathy is doing it
<mpt> A morphing confirmation alert would be ok but not fantastic
<bratsche> seb128: The idea of the morphing dialog is that if it suddenly pops open, you don't accidentally click on a button you didn't mean to.
<mpt> Fantastic would be morphing the call window itself
<bratsche> Ah, okay.  So that's doable but it's going to take some more time that I won't have this week.
<bratsche> But depending on when the cut-off date is for something like that, I may be able to find time for it.
<seb128> why should be spend time on ekiga when we don't ship it in the default installation?
<seb128> shouldn't we rather work on the software we ship first?
<seb128> that's not like we were lacking tasks on those
<bratsche> That's a very good point. :)
<seb128> jcastro missed that
<bratsche> <seb128> why should be spend time on ekiga when we don't ship it in the default installation?
<bratsche>  shouldn't we rather work on the software we ship first?
<bratsche>  that's not like we were lacking tasks on those
<bratsche> jcastro, ^
<jcastro> seb128, right, we're not spending time on it
<jcastro> it was just on the list
<seb128> jcastro, is that contractor list or bratsche's list?
<jcastro> contractor list
<seb128> ok
<seb128> because it started to look like bratsche was going to do it
<seb128> bratsche, you need to learn to say "no" to some people ;-)
<Nafai> jcastro, bratsche says no :)
<Nafai> There, did it for him
<bratsche> seb128: Well, in Portland people were asking about morphing windows stuff and as it turns out I had already started working a new widget but I didn't finish it yet.
<bratsche> It's something that I'm going to do at some point anyway.
<mpt> We don't ship bacula in the default installation either :-)
<jcastro> mpt, we're getting to the list of apps now that are in main but not on the CD.
<bratsche> wtf is bacula?
<jcastro> after we do these we hit up universe
<bratsche> Oh, the vampire-themed backup utility or something weird like that.
<mpt> bratsche, one of the other programs having its notification area item retired
<bratsche> Nice.
<bratsche> I'm going to go get some lunch, I'll be back in a bit.
<jcastro> Nafai, fyi for bacula upstream showed interest in just dropping the icon, so this "porting" should just be dropping support for it
<Nafai> jcastro: So I won't have to support both GtkStatusIcon and App Indicators, just app indicators?
<jcastro> Nafai, I think just dropping the feature
<jcastro> Nafai, lemme dig through my mails and I'll forward you the relevant discussion with the bacula guy
<Nafai> thanks
<Nafai> Okay, I Just Skype installed, so next time I need to do a call with someone, I can do Skype, Google Talk with Empathy, or my cell phone
<qense> btw, iirc FileZilla just added a tray icon to its upcoming release.
<Nafai> qense: enjoyed your blog entry!
<qense> Nafai: thank you, I'm glad you liked it.
<Nafai> I really should start blogging again
<Nafai> it's been way too long
<qense> If you'd like to do so, then you surely should!
<jono> qense, awesome blog entry btw :)
<jono> qense, are you working on another app?
<qense> jono: thank you!
<qense> jono: yes, I'm debugging an implementation for Banshee atm
<jono> qense, awesome!
<qense> I hope to be able to submit a patch this evening.
<vish> qense: if a user removes the indicator applet , the old notification area icon reappears, right?
<qense> vish: yes, it should
<vish> qense: yeah , well another user doesnt get it back.. i'll ask them to file a bug
<qense> yes, that's a bug
<vish> qense: hehe , we are going to see a lot of complains about the volume applet ;)  
<qense> yes indeed
<vish> we can use mpt as a human shield ;p
<mpt> Complaints? Why?
<vish> mpt: many people dont seem to like the volume slider horizontal ;) 
<mpt> oh
<qense> yesterday there was a guy in this channel who was a bit irritated by the new systray, he thought I was making a joke when I said we wanted to port all applications, including the volume monitor thing.
 * vish not sure why people are furious about this change , seems sane to moi.. several are complaining though
<qense> yes
<qense> everyone: <jono> #ubuntu-app-devel for opp dev discussion and application development
<gregknicholson> Is it by design that scrolling *up* on the volume slider *reduces* the volume? Cos that seems very backwards.
<gregknicholson> I know leftward usually = top, but not here. Also, the Sound Preferences dialogue has it the other way: up=loud.
#ayatana 2010-02-16
<Nafai> Is there a build somewhere with this revision in it? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-application/trunk/revision/82
<smithj> jono: ok, so, seahorse?
<jono> smithj, yep
<smithj> sorry, the timing between "ignore my previous email" and when i read that email was off
<smithj> k :)
<jono> hehe
<jono> yep, next for you is seahorse :)
<kklimonda> is there a good explanation of what is indicator applet (and migration from notification area) about?
<kklimonda> some document I can link people who cry "why yet another standard" to
<Nafai> Good morning
<jono> hey Nafai
<Nafai> How's it going jono?
<jono> good Nafai, you?
<Nafai> Pretty good, getting started for the day
<Nafai> Good morning jcastro
<Nafai> Hello qense
<jcastro> good morning Nafai!
<qense> hello Nafai, jcastro!
<jcastro> qense, I run banshee right outta git so holler at me if you want to test a patch
<jcastro> qense, also my transmission icon works now!
 * hyperair hears banshee
<qense> jcastro: great, so my latest patch arrived in the nightlies.
<jcastro> ohrly?
<jcastro> are the nightlies set up for lucid yet?
<qense> or weren't you using the Transmission nightlise?
<jcastro> oh, right, I am
<qense> I'm still working on Banshee, I've got the Indicator working, finally, but the menu looks horrible.
<jcastro> I noticed the icon is busted in lucid too
<qense> what icon?
<jcastro> the banshee icon
<jcastro> I have a dark panel and it has the icon with a grey box behind it
<qense> yes, that is a large bug
<qense> a lot of applications are affected by it
<qense> But it should be fixed when it's using the Indicator Application.
<tgpraveen12> qense: will u send the patch for banshee upstream?
<tgpraveen12> have u talked with them about it?
<tgpraveen12> i use the daily ppa for banshee. so am wondering if it will have it or not.
<qense> tgpraveen12: I will send the patch upstream. Jcastro has already reported a bug in GNOME Bugzilla. But I won't commit anything until I've got a properly working patch.
<jcastro> tgpraveen12, I've talked to abock about it briefly
<tgpraveen12> cool
<jcastro> it likely won't show up in a ppa anytime soon unless upstream accepts it right away or hyperair decides to carry the patch
<hyperair> jcastro: what patch?
<qense> hyperair: a currently non-existing patch for giving banshee appindicator support.
<jcastro> the hypothetical one  qense is working on but is not ready
<hyperair> ah appindicator support.
<hyperair> sure
<hyperair> ping me when it's ready
<hyperair> i'll stick it in
<qense> great!
<Nafai> Hi LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi
<Nafai> Questions about indicator applet?
<LaserJock> yeah, so with gwibber when you open it up you lose the description text
<LaserJock> but when I open pidgin it doesn't
<Nafai> kenvandine: Are you aware of this?
<LaserJock> so it seems a little inconsistent with telling you what apps are open
<tedg> LaserJock: Well, two comments there.  One the descriptive text is going away.  Two, that's because the pidgin indicator hasn't been rebuilt for the new libindicate
<tedg> LaserJock: It should get rebuilt as it gets updated.
<LaserJock> I see
<tedg> LaserJock: Right now it's FTBS I would guess.
<LaserJock> so will there be a visual indication in there that an app is open?
<tedg> LaserJock: Yes. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu
<kenvandine> hey guys
<LaserJock> is there anybody caring for the indicator stuff in pidgin at all?
<LaserJock> it looks like in that spec that some work might be needed
<tedg> LaserJock: It'll probably be me, though I doubt I'll get time to extend it to use some of the newer features.  Just get basic functionality working.
<LaserJock> hmm, in the indicator session applet (I think that's what it's still called) the chat accounts and broadcast accounts things are pretty app-specific
<LaserJock> when I hit chat accounts it takes me to empathy preferences, but I use pidgin, is there a way to change that?
<tedg> LaserJock: There will be, now it's "demo complete" :)
<LaserJock> nifty
<LaserJock> so is this messaging menu thing supposed to land for Lucid or is that the "demo complete" part?
<jono> Nafai, so how is progress today?
<Nafai> Pretty good.  seb128 just uploaded the latest changes to the app indicators that I need for Brasero and Gnome Bluetooth, so as soon as that comes into the repos, I'll be excited to test those
<Nafai> LaserJock: all of the app indicator stuff is in Lucid.  We're working hard to get a bunch of applications ported to use it for the Lucid release
<LaserJock> Nafai: great. I'm not a huge pidgin fan but I seem to need it for backup when empathy acts up
<Nafai> *nods*
<tedg> LaserJock: Sorry, I missed your message.  I'm working feverishly to get it for Lucid :)
<tedg> LaserJock: FF is like a freight train :)
<LaserJock> tedg: yes, I know the feeling. Especially with the LTS pressure of getting things in early for testing
<jcastro> Nafai, how's it coming today?
<LaserJock> oh wow, I just got the new icons and opened up empathy for the first time in Lucid
<LaserJock> awesome work people
 * hyperair is still waiting for metacontact support in empathy
<brettalton> so what's this indicator-applet thing all about and why are all sorts of gnome-panel apps being ported to it? 
<brettalton> I heard that the Rythmbox applet, sound applet, clock applet, etc are all being ported to it.. what is it?
<LaserJock> hmm, there's a wiki page around here somewhere describing it
<LaserJock> looking at the topic it looks like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators is a place to look
<jcastro> qense, next time you're in the code can you get me the filenames to all the icons transmission uses? Since we're going into each app we figured we'd get the icon filenames to hand off to the design team
<brettalton> LaserJock: thanks!
<qense> jcastro: I'll look it up, give me a sec
<jcastro> qense, no worries, and no rush
<qense> jcastro: there are "transmission-main-window-icon", "transmission-tray-icon" and "transmission-notification-icon" that are used for the logo,
<jcastro> qense, which dir are they in?
<jcastro> they need the full path
<qense> jcastro: they don't exist
<qense> so the application falls back to the built-in icon
<jcastro> ok
<qense> jcastro: of course there is also the 'transmission' icon, that is the default icon used in the menu. However, I haven't found any code using it in the application.
<kklimonda> hmm.. I'm getting a weird widget corruption in the indicator-sound: http://syntaxhighlighted.com/~kklimonda/broken-indicator-sound.png
<kklimonda> It may be because i'm using nouveau but that's the first time I've seen such a thing :)
<kklimonda> I can fix it by moving mouse over the widget
<jcastro> kwwii, that transmission icon needs love!
<kklimonda> jcastro: you mean it isn't black?
<jcastro> yeah
<kwwii> jcastro: indeed
<kklimonda> it does look out of place currently :)
<qense> I've got a list of radio check entries that are displayed by the indicator as radio check items, even though they do behave like radio items. The affected menu items are all created from GtkRadioActionEntry actions. Could this make GTK_IS_RADIO_MENU_ITEM (widget) return False for those menu items?
<kklimonda> is the messaging menu icon supposed to have a green border if there is an event to respond to?
<jcastro> he's updated that
<jcastro> but yeah
<Nafai> jcastro, I'm just recompiling gnome bluetooth against the latest app indicator stuff and testing it
<Nafai> darn, didn't fix things. :(
<jcastro> bah
<jcastro> I think cody's off the grid today to Get Work Done(tm) too
<Nafai> I'll spend a little bit of time investigating and then get back with you if I do need help
<Nafai> This is a time that I would like to have Python, makes some print debugging stuff easier
<Nafai> Is there some convenience function to print out the structure set on a GtkUIManager?
<Nafai> I want to compare what I'm setting on the indicator to what is already there
<Nafai> looks like gtk_ui_manager_get_ui() is sufficient
<qense> Dbusmenu doesn't support complex menu items yet? (Like the rating menu item from Banshee?)
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> the stars will have to go
<qense> aww
<qense> well, I have no choice ;)
<qense> Did anyone use it anyway?
<jcastro> yeah, it's one of those things that we talked about
<jcastro> it looks awesome but you wonder who really uses it
<qense> true
<Nafai> So I'm unsure how to go about debugging this
<jcastro> Nafai, perhaps move on to the next one?
<Nafai> Yeah, that's what I'll do.  Kind of reached the limit what I can do in a limited time.
<jcastro> or send cody/ted mails in the meantime
<jcastro> kklimonda, thanks for the Transmission upload!
<Nafai> I'll send mail then move on, I imagine they are busy.
<jcastro> one more down!
<jcastro> this week will be tough, feature freeze
<Nafai> yeah
<Nafai> which is frustrating because I want to get in all I can for it too
<qense> there is still a merge request of mine for Bzr Gtk waiting to be accepted :S
<qense> jcastro: atm I'm generating a working patch for Banshee. Yay!
<jcastro> \o/
<qense> \\o//
<Nafai> qense is getting more done than me! :)
<Nafai> jcastro, mail sent
<jcastro> I saw, thanks!
<elleuca> may I raise bug   #519195 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519195 in libindicator (Ubuntu) "No focus using keyboard (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519195
<elleuca> in order to have a good a11y, imho should be marked as blocker for lucid
<qense> jcastro: patch attached to bug 518171, I'm off now!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518171 in banshee (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Support Application Indicators (affects: 2)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518171
<jcastro> qense, thanks!
<NateW> just wondering if nm and the clock applet are planned to become indicators?
<elleuca> may I raise bug   #519195 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519195 in libindicator (Ubuntu) "No focus using keyboard (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519195
<elleuca> in order to have a good a11y, imho should be marked as blocker for lucid
<Nafai> tedg: quick question regarding your mail.  how do I figure out what the dbus name and dbus object are for my indicator?
<tedg> Nafai: I'd use d-feet, it's a visual dbus debugger.
<Nafai> Thanks
<tedg> Nafai: If the app doesn't register for a name, they'll be ":1.234" or something like that.
<tedg> Nafai: It's like an IP address vs. DNS.
 * Nafai nods
<Nafai> thanks, helped out wonderfully
#ayatana 2010-02-17
<jono> kenvandine, around?
<jono> kenvandine, can you ping me when back?
<kenvandine> jono, ping
<jono> mind coming over to #ubuntu-app-devel for two mins?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> jono, jcastro g-p-m with app indicator patch uploaded
<jono> kenvandine, nice!
<jono> kenvandine, still here?
<kenvandine> hey jono
<jono> kenvandine, any idea why my indicator applet is not loading, and when I try to type it into a shell to run it doesnt autocomplete
<jono> indicator-applet: command not found
<jono> it is installed
<kenvandine> it is in /usr/lib
<jono> I did install indicator-sound and it kept trying restart the i-a so I uninstalled it
<kenvandine> /usr/lib/indicator-applet/indicator-applet
<jono> when I run that or restart my session it doesnt show
<kenvandine> you don't have a "reload applet" dialog hidden somewhere?
<jono> nope
<jono> it just didnt start it
<kenvandine> not sure... lets debug tomorrow or harass ted :)
 * kenvandine wants to land some of these docs :)
<kenvandine> sorry
<jono> no worries, I am away tomorrow, but I will play with it
<kenvandine> cool
<Nafai> I found another application I Might want to convert to application indicators...but it's not even in Ubuntu yet: http://kaizer.se/wiki/kupfer/
<funkyHat> I'm not sure if this is quite the right place to discuss this, but I had a thought re. the shutdown 60 countdown. It seems to me as though it would make sense to display a list of any applications that are inhibiting shutdown alongside the countdown, rather than waiting until the end. I think this would reduce the likelihood of someone cliking shutdown and coming back some time later to find the computer is still running
<funkyHat> Sorry if this has been discussed already, I do follow the mailing list and hadn't noticed it come up before
<vish> funkyHat: m_p_t would be the person to poke regarding this ^
 * funkyHat goes ahead and pokes mpt
<mpt> ooh
<mpt> funkyHat, actually I'm just about to re-spec them without the countdown at all
<funkyHat> Ah, ok
<funkyHat> Is there still some kind of confirmation?
<funkyHat> *will there still be
<mpt> funkyHat, yes
<funkyHat> mpt: would be nice if that was combined with the inhibiting apps list, I guess you've considered that ⡈)
<mpt> funkyHat, I think the list of inhibiting apps shouldn't appear until after those applications have been given a chance to sort themselves out
<mpt> funkyHat, currently I get the alert saying "A program is still running: gedit" *on top of* the Gedit alert saying "Save changes to document 'Untitled 1' before closing?" That's a bit bong.
<funkyHat> mpt: do we need another inhibit state that says "I'm asking for user input *right now*" so those apps can be kept off the list?
<mpt> funkyHat, I don't know the mechanics of the API. Probably it needs someone like me or djsiegel to write up a spec for how the interface should work, and then someone like tedg to work out how that maps to what Gnome/XDG already has, and whether it needs anything new.
<hyperair> aren't you supposed to see the existing interface before proposing a brand new one?
<mpt> Sorry, by "interface" there I meant the human interface. I just saw it.
<hyperair> ah i see
<funkyHat> mpt: sounds good. I think it could be neater if the confirmation and inhibit windows were combined. perhaps we could have a morphing dialog which expanded to include the list of non-responsive apps after some delay/they didn't respond
<mpt> funkyHat, maybe, but what would it look like during the delay?
<mpt> it's an intriguing idea
<funkyHat> mpt: you've got me there... I was thinking it would be the initial confirmation dialog with "shut down" and "cancel" buttons (or similar), morphing into a window listing inhibiting apps, still with "shut down" and "cancel" but perhaps with "cancel" focussed. But I've basically turned it back into a countdown window, just without a visible countdown...
<funkyHat> Oh wait no I haven't
<funkyHat> ⢁)
 * hyperair shivers. that smiley is scary
<Nafai> Good morning, a little late start this morning, sorry.
<seb128> hey Nafai
<seb128> how are you?
<Nafai> Not bad, just fighting some allergies this morning.  Other than that, well.   Ready to tackle code today :)
<Nafai> You?
<seb128> good thanks
<seb128> Nafai, did you have a chance to look at updating the rhythmbox change to git?
<seb128> I'm sorted of blocking on that to update rhythmbox in lucid
<seb128> and feature freeze is today for new versions
<Nafai> I haven't yet, been busy with my other assignments, sorry. :(
<seb128> that's ok
<seb128> let me talk to jcastro or jono when they will be around to see if that can be bumped on your todolist
<Nafai> thanks
<djsiegel> DanRabbit: hey
<djsiegel> DanRabbit: did you see my suggestion about status icons?
<djsiegel> DanRabbit: who did those btw?
<seb128> hey jcastro
<jcastro> hi
<jcastro> bah no wonder I wasn't getting any responses
<seb128> weird irc split
<seb128> usually you don't see people on the other side of the split
<seb128> well we didn't see you there
<jcastro> I saw you, odd
<jcastro> anyway, what can I do for you?
<seb128> yeah, pitti had the same issues hours ago
<jcastro> Nafai, anything blocking today I can help with
<seb128> jcastro, can you get "updated rhythmbox change to git version" priority bumped for Nafai?
<seb128> jcastro, it's blocking me to update rhythmbox in lucid
<seb128> I would like to get a new snapshot in before feature freeze
<seb128> upstream is going to roll a new tarball this weekend
<jcastro> he's trying to finish off gnome-bluetooth, brasero, AND vino since then.
<jcastro> er, before feature freeze
<seb128> hum ok
<seb128> I'm pondering just dropping the indicator from rhythmbox for now
<seb128> jcastro, thanks
<jcastro> the rb patch was originally cody's but he has no time to update it
<seb128> right
<jcastro> jpetersen has finished main mostly and is moving on to the opportunity targets, perhaps he can update it
<seb128> and the patch is not trivial
<jcastro> davidbarth, I suppose bratche's workload is pretty much filled for this week?
<jcastro> seb128, I would prefer getting upstream the testing they need over app-indicators and have us revisit it after FF.
<seb128> jcastro, well I need to get rhythmbox updated in lucid
<seb128> and I don't have a day to spend on updating that change
<jcastro> I'm pondering just dropping the indicator from rhythmbox for now <-- I agree
<seb128> ok thanks
<jcastro> jono is on vacation for the rest of the week, so depending on what Nafai's workload is when he's around I will reprioritize one of them
<seb128> yeah, no problem
<seb128> thanks jcastro
<seb128> feature freeze is a busy time for everybody ;-)
<jcastro> I just hope we can get the bugs worked out for bluetooth and co.
<jcastro> tedg, can you make yourself available when Nafai starts so we can unblock his bugs?
<tedg> jcastro: No, not really.  FF effectively today.
<jcastro> we can't fix bugs after FF?
<jcastro> :p
<tedg> jcastro: Heh, no apparently the goal is to ignore bugs before FF as they take away from features you can't develop after.
<jcastro> don't worry ted, I have faith that you will fix his problems with elegance and good character
<jcastro> jpetersen, I've just sent you guys a mail
<vish> djsiegel: that was me [icons]
<djsiegel> vish: ok
<djsiegel> vish: I just had some suggestions about shape
<djsiegel> also, now that you;re using color, there's not need for superimposed shapes
<djsiegel> the arrow is extremely busy in the empathy buddy lisr
<djsiegel> list*
<djsiegel> *away icon arrow
<vish> djsiegel:  the color icons are for use in the app , the memenu need to be fixed to use the monochrome icons.. 
<vish> djsiegel: the fallbacks aernt in place yet..
<jpetersen> jcastro, The bug caused by g-p-m seems to be in indicator-application or indicator-applet
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> jpetersen, is there a bug?
<jcastro> bug filed I mean
<jpetersen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/523041
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523041 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "gnome-power-manager crashed with signal 5 in dbus_g_connection_register_g_object() (affects: 26) (dups: 2)" [Critical,Fix released]
<jcastro> tedg, can you take a look?
<vish> Nafai: hi.. was the rhythmbox app indicator work done by you?
<jpetersen> I get the same with gnome-settings-daemon when it is started too early in the session
<jpetersen> so maybe it is raised when indicator-applet is not running yet or so
<jcastro> vish, the original patch was by bratsche
<vish> jcastro: the icons have been switched.. :(   the app now starts[not-playing] with a playing icon instead of the not-playing icon
<tedg> jcastro: jpetersen: That's going to take some investigation.  But I'd be suspect of the (GList *)0x1 in the parameters to register_object.  But that shouldn't be an application issue.
<vish> jcastro: but after that the icons work correctly , its only during start , it has changed.. [with notification area , it used to use the not-playing icon]
<jcastro> vish, seb is going to upload a git snapshot of rb without the app indicator patch until we update it
<vish> cool
<jcastro> tedg, can you investigate? We need to get jpetersen unblocked
<seb128> vish, did you upgrade today? I fixed that icon issue this morning I think
<tedg> jcastro: Not really.  Sorry.
<jcastro> tedg, when will you have time?
<tedg> jcastro: Probably tomorrow afternoon after releases are out.
<jcastro> ok, I will hold you to that
<vish> seb128: oh.. seems i have missed that update.. nice there already was a bug for that :)
<jcastro> jpetersen, so until he can look at that then update the rb patch please.
<seb128> \o/
<Nafai> I'm back
<jcastro> Nafai, I've just sent you all a mail
<Nafai> checking
<Nafai> jcastro, Ok, sounds good.  I'll be able to make progress today without major help (at least as I see it right now)
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> ping early and often if you have any problems
<Nafai> definitely
<Nafai> So my guess is ted and others are too busy with their own FF stuff to help me with my gnome bluetooth bugs today at least
<seb128> yes
<seb128> don't expect anybody from distro to have time before friday
<seb128> distro or dx
 * Nafai nods
<Nafai> I hope it isn't too much of a problem that I didn't meet FF for some of these
<jcastro> if people got in trouble for not meeting FF we'd all be homeless.
<jcastro> Nafai, let's just keep grinding at it, everyone is in the same boat so at least it's shared pain. :D
<Nafai> :)
<vish> seb128: awesome , its fixed by the update  :)
<Nafai> yay for comiseration (is that a word?)
<seb128> vish, good
<vish> hehe , i was more worried i'd get bugs in humanity for doing the icon like that ;p
<jcastro> jpetersen, if you can get me a best-guess estimate of how much work it would take to update the rb patch that would be great.
<jcastro> jpetersen, here's the bug btw: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/498588
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 498588 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Rhythmbox's "Status Icon" plug-in is broken. (affects: 3)" [Medium,Fix released]
<Nafai> jcastro: w00 for being appointed to replace lucasr on the Gnome board! :) http://blogs.gnome.org/lucasr/2010/02/17/resigning-from-the-board/
<qense> jcastro: !!! Yay! Congratulations on your appointment! I didn't you were selected.
<Nafai> qense, well, lucasr appointed him :)
<qense> *I didn't know
<seb128> Nafai, not really, he was rather next on the previous election list
<Nafai> oh
<Nafai> cool
<Nafai> either way, it's awesome if he does join
<jcastro> thanks guys!
<jcastro> qense, I've left some comments on your banshee patch bug
<qense> jcastro: I say them, I'm now working on the crash.
<qense> jcastro: Did your installation also crashes everytime you pressed Play, Next or Previous in the tray menu?
<jcastro> nope
<qense> aww
<jcastro> just the one time actually, I've been using it since then 
<qense> great
<qense> jcastro: that's really weird
<qense> jcastro: so no crash notices after the first?
<jcastro> yeah, if I turn notifications back on
<qense> ok
<jcastro> qense, IMO there shouldn't even be a checkbox for notifications there, it should just do it like rhythmbox does
<qense> jcastro: which is?
<jcastro> upstream currently has this custom odd popup thing 
<jcastro> qense, it should just fire off a notify-osd thing 
<qense> jcastro: I thought that it was already using Notify OSD on Ubuntu. Or am I wrong?
<jcastro> yeah but that seems to be currently broken
<qense> ah
<Nafai> Question.  In Vino, there are several calls like this: screen = gtk_status_icon_get_screen (GTK_STATUS_ICON (indicator)); where screen is a GdkScreen object.  Is there something similar and appropriate I can do for app indicators?
<Nafai> This looks to be an important call
<qense> jcastro: the "show notifications" toggle does appear to be the toggle for using Notify OSD or showing nothing with the default Banshee from the repositories.
<C10uD> hi
<C10uD> [19:45] <C10uD> i wanted to add appindicator support to my app, i've seen the examples and it's real easy, thanks for the flawless job
<C10uD> [19:45] <C10uD> however i have two issues i currently can't sort out:
<C10uD> [19:46] <C10uD> i don't know how to/if i can set "my" icons (as gtk pixbufs or paths)
<C10uD> [19:46] <C10uD> i don't know how to/if i can "hotplug" items in my indicator's gtk menu
<C10uD> tia
<Nafai> C10uD: On the icons issue, app indicators load things from the icon path.
<Nafai> Do you have a standard place your app installs icons?
<Nafai> If so, the easiest thing to do is to replace your call of app_indicator_new with app_indicator_path
<Nafai> Here's the prototype:
<Nafai> AppIndicator                   *app_indicator_new_with_path      (const gchar          *id,
<Nafai>                                                                   const gchar          *icon_name,
<Nafai>                                                                   AppIndicatorCategory  category,
<Nafai>                                                                   const gchar          *icon_path);
<C10uD> is that available in the python bindings?
<Nafai> So that last parameter is the path where your icons may be
<Nafai> and then you just refer to the icon name, i.e., the part of the name without the extension
<Nafai> Let me double check, I've mostly been using the C api
<C10uD> ok
<Nafai> hrm, I'm not sure, let me try something
<Nafai> I don't know, since I haven't used them, and it's not obvious to me looking at the classes in the interpreter
<C10uD> np
<Nafai> kenvandine: I think you are familiar with the Python bindings, could you give a little guidance?
<qense> C10uD: If I'm correct there is no Python equivalent for that function, but let me have a look.
<C10uD> ok, what about the other "issue"?
<Nafai> So you may have to manually add your icon directory to the path
<Nafai> So you want to update your menu after you have set it?
<C10uD> yep, it's an im, i add some stuff after login, and i allow plugin to plug their own stuff
<qense> C10uD: nope, no _with_path in Python.
<C10uD> qense, ok thanks
<Nafai> I've actually run into a bug with that one in the C API and I know they are going to look at it
<qense> Nafai: that doesn't work when passing the icon to the indicator.
<Nafai> qense, Oh, it doesn't?
<qense> nope
<qense> The applet looks the icon up using the name you gave it.
<Nafai> I notice, however, when looking at the docstring for the class in Python, there is this property:
<Nafai>   icon-theme-path -> gchararray: An additional path for custom icons.
<Nafai>     An additional place to look for icon names that may be installed by the application.
<qense> ah, where did you find that?
<Nafai> Right, but don't you add the icon directory to your theme path and then pass the name?
<Nafai>  print appindicator.Indicator.__doc__
<qense> Nafai: that is what *app_indicator_new_with_path does, yes.
<qense> C10uD: you could have a look at the "icon-theme-path" property of the appindicator object for the custom directory.
<C10uD> wow, thanks for the finding, i'll make some tests
<qense> thank you Nafai! I didn't know that one. ;)
<Nafai> np :)
<qense> Nafai: but you can't do things like appindicator.menu.add()?
<C10uD> is the menu thing a known issue? 
<qense> C10uD: you could assign a new menu to the indicator iirc
<C10uD> because currently, we're adding stuff to the gtk.menu directly
<C10uD> you mean, readding the menu each time it gets modified
<Nafai> C10uD, That is a known issue, I believe, as it is related to the behavior I'm seeing
<jpetersen> jcastro, i will look at the rhythmbox patch right now
<jcastro> thanks!
<jcastro> C10uD, what app are you working on btw?
<C10uD> emesene, the crappy im for your wlm needs :p
<Nafai> qense: You wouldn't happen to know about the GdkScreen question I posted above, would you?
<jcastro> C10uD, oh that's cool dude.
<qense> Nafai: I guess it's just looking for the screen the systray is on. Aren't there other ways of getting to know that? I don't know one by heart though.
<Nafai> Yeah, that's what I'm unsure of
<C10uD> anyway thanks for the quick answers, i'll try your hints asap
<qense> I can't help you with that unfortunately.
<Nafai> np C10uD
<jpetersen> jcastro, and gnome-settings-daemon is done as far as possible with current application-indicator (i added some bugs with required features for further polishing: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-application)
<jcastro> jpetersen, ok we'll have Ted check them out tomorrow as soon as he can
<jcastro> C10uD, have you also looked at adding message-indicator support to emesene? It's the thing that keeps track of who has IMed you while you're away, etc.
<Nafai> question
<Nafai> I need help in figuring out how to test vino
<Nafai> there is an auto-start option in the desktop file
<Nafai> which then gets called when the box to turn on remote desktop is checked in the capplet
<Nafai> is there a way to register this desktop file in my local directory?
<qense> jcastro: I've stumbled across the bug you've reported. I think it is caused by the patch in GNOME Bugzilla #145278 
<Nafai> or should I just try building the .deb and installing a deb of my changes?
<jcastro> qense, yeah but that's a totem bug. Wouldn't it be a gstreamer problem?
<qense> totem?
<qense> jcastro: ah!
<qense> pasted the wrong number
<qense> meant GNOME Bugzilla #565453
<qense> the patch attached to that bug report isn't included in Ubuntu yet iirc
<jcastro> qense, feel free to join us in #banshee, the guys are usually around
<jcastro> qense, yeah, and I was pulling from git head
<seb128> Nafai, I don't understand your issue
<Nafai> I figured out a solution
<seb128> just running the binary should work
<seb128> the server that is
<Nafai> that didn't enable the icon
<Nafai> but if I run it first and then go to preferences that works :)
<seb128> you need to change the preference to display it alltime
<C10uD> jcastro, yes, but current codebase is so fucked up i'm not willing to add stuff, we'll see next versions :) i'm just trying to add appindicator in order to have a cleaner desktop, i hope in time for lucid
<jcastro> heh
<C10uD> btw guys i tried setting icon-theme-path and it's saying i must pass it to the constructor
<C10uD> but, seeing the package i installed, it accepts only three args 
<C10uD> id, icon_name, app_type
<C10uD> :(
<Nafai> sounds like a problem with the Python bindings
<Nafai> jcastro, Who's responsible for those?
 * jcastro goes to see who touched it last
<jcastro> Nafai, either ted or ken
<Nafai> that's what I thought
<jcastro> Nafai, "whichever two are the busiest today" seems to be the answer to everything today, heh
<Nafai> heh
<Nafai> :)
<C10uD> kenvandine, sorry if i ping you, can you take a look? ^ i'm using your ppa
<kenvandine> C10uD, weird...  has anytone looked at jockey to see if it is working?
<GogglesGuy> notify-osd 0.9.25 doesn't seem to update the text of a notification when sending a new notification with an existing replace-id...
#ayatana 2010-02-18
<kklimonda> hmm.. transmission icon seems a little blurry to me..
<jcastro> seb128, ping
<seb128> jcastro, hello
<seb128> how are you today?
<jcastro> ok, just making sure I am on the right side of the netsplit
<jcastro> good, today will be a good day!
<seb128> ;-)
<jpetersen> jcastro, which bug should I attach the updated rhythmbox appindicator patch to?
<jcastro> seb128, ^^
<jcastro> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=606972 probably?
<ubot4> Gnome bug 606972 in User Interface "Support for application-indicators/StatusNotifierIcon" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> yes
<jcastro> which points to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/498588
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 498588 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Rhythmbox's "Status Icon" plug-in is broken. (affects: 3)" [Medium,Fix released]
<seb128> I will get it on the upstream bug that's fine
<seb128> I'm doing the rhythmbox update right now, good timing
<jpetersen> ok, i will attach it there
<seb128> thanks!
<jpetersen> seb128, done
<seb128> jpetersen, thank you
<jcastro> jpetersen, Ted is going to be finished with his other workload soon and can look at your indicator bugs, please have them in hand so when he pings he can look at the straight away
<jcastro> Nafai, ^^^
<jpetersen> jcastro, ok cool
<kklimonda> could someone take a look at transmission indicator menu and give an idea how to change order of entries to make them look better? or maybe the current, ragged look is going to change with some indicator-application upload?
<kklimonda> right now it looks bad imo
<jpetersen> i will just go home from the office, will be back online in an hour
<GogglesGuy> The latest notify-osd-0.9.25 doesn't correctly update existing notifications when an applications specificies a replace-id. Known issue?
<Nafai> yay
<jcastro> Nafai, would you say this is accurate? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/379144/
 * Nafai looks
<Nafai> vino isn't currently blocking, I'm just in the middle of the work, it had 2 notification area items to port
<Nafai> but otherwise, yes
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> Nafai, ok so please endevaour to finish vino asap so that when ted unblocks we can push brasero and gnome-bt through
<Nafai> sounds great, that's the plan! :)
<jcastro> \m/
<Nafai> bbiab
<jcastro> Nafai, jpetersen: ok, tedg has time now, I need your list of bugs that are blocking you
<jcastro> well, he needs the bugs that are blocking you.
<jcastro> Nafai, back yet?
<jpetersen> ok i am back
<jpetersen> tedg, for the gsd keyboard applet it would be nice to be able set a short text instead of the icon https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-application/+bug/522153
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522153 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "indicator-application does not support text/GdkPixbuf as an icon (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<tedg> jpetersen: Hmm, we don't really have a way to do that easily.
<tedg> jpetersen: Is this just for "USA" or something like that for the keyboard?
<jpetersen> tedg, yes
<tedg> jpetersen: What does it do for instance for "Afghanistan" ?
<tedg> (longer country names)
<jpetersen> tedg, it shows something like Afg
<jpetersen> tedg, in GtkStatusIcon they use GdkPixbufs rendered with cairo
<jpetersen> in the original g-s-d implementation using GtkStatusIcon i mean
<tedg> jpetersen: Yeah, that makes sense.
<tedg> jpetersen: I'm not sure what to do with that one.
<tedg> jpetersen: Both of those don't, quite, work.
<tedg> I'd like to ping mpt on that one.
<jpetersen> tedg, yes maybe it would be good to get more input on that
<jpetersen> tedg, than there are insensitive and formated (bold) menu items (used like titles for g-s-d and also for gnome-bluetooth and the network manager)
<jpetersen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-application/+bug/522149
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522149 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "indicator-application does not support formated menu items (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<jpetersen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-application/+bug/522151
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522151 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "indicator-application does not support insensitive menu items (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<tedg> jpetersen: I thought we fixed insensitive, does that still not work?
<jpetersen> tedg, maybe I do not have the current version installed
<jcastro> you just did an upload a little bit ago right? 
<tedg> jcastro: No, I was figuring there'd be more bugfixes.
<jcastro> ok
<tedg> Hmm, maybe I'm confusing sensitivity and visibility.
<Nafai> Back from lunch
<Nafai> Yes, what jpetersen has said
<Nafai> Plus, the problem I've been emailing about, not sure if there is a bug for it
<jcastro> yes I am more concerned about the problem you emailed about
<Nafai> tedg, What can I do to help you debug this tedg?
<tedg> Nafai: Hmm, I can't seem to build a package with app indicator support.
<Nafai> which are you trying?
<tedg> Nafai: gnome-bluetooth
<Nafai> I admit I haven't built the .deb, I've only been building from the source and running from there
<Nafai> Are you trying to build the .deb?
<tedg> Yes
<tedg> I'm curious if I need an autogen... just  sec.
<Nafai> possibly, since a configure isn't checked in
<jcastro> jpetersen, this look mostly right to you? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/379144/
<jpetersen> jcastro, yes
<jcastro> jpetersen, ok given the feature freeze deadline, concentrate on what we have no and don't worry about packagekit-gnome and connman-gnome
<jcastro> we should work on resolving pitti's issue with the patch for g-p-m
<jcastro> given the desktop teams workload I think the best way forward is to resolve the issues with the items on that list and the other opportunities will have to wait until lucid +1
<Nafai> :(
<jcastro> Nafai, we can still rock bluetooth, vino, and brasero
<Nafai> Yes, I know
<jpetersen> tedg, did you manage to look at the crash caused by gnome-power-manager
<jpetersen> tedg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/523041
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523041 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "gnome-power-manager crashed with signal 5 in dbus_g_connection_register_g_object() (affects: 30) (dups: 2)" [Critical,Fix released]
<jpetersen> jcastro, i do not really see what I should fix in the gnome-power-manager patch
<seb128> jpetersen, did you figure why gpm crashes on start?
<jpetersen> seb128, not yet
<seb128> ok, I would say that's the fix to do
<seb128> the other comments from pitti might not be reveleant since he didn't work with appindicator before
<seb128> but we can't upload something which crashes immediatly
<jpetersen> yes I also get the crash with gnome-settings-daemon, when the application indicator is started on session startup
<tedg> I'm giving up on the bluetooth one Nafai, I think bratsche is going to have to look at it.  But he's really busy right now.
<Nafai> Okay :(
<Nafai> Thanks though
<Nafai> jcastro: Don't worry, I'm trying to finish up vino as we speak, so I'm not entirely blocked
<jcastro> woo meat grinder!
<Nafai> dang it.  just started editing a .h then noticed it said "generated by glib-enums"
<Nafai> glib-mkenums
<tedg> Nafai: If you could put the bluetooth mail into a bug so we can assign it, that'd be cool.
<Nafai> Sure thing
<Nafai> Should I assign to bratsche or let you handle it?
<tedg> Nafai: Assign it to bratsche, he's not here right now to correct me :)
<Nafai> sweet
<Nafai> :)
<jcastro> kenvandine: xchat with your plugin is segfaulting for me now
<kenvandine> jcastro, oh, cool!
<kenvandine> get a apport crash dialog?
<kenvandine> it happened to you before too... 
<kenvandine> but can't repro it
<jcastro> no, and now gwibber crashes as well
<jcastro> I just updated all the indicator stuff in lucid
<jcastro> and then logged out and back in 
<jcastro> empathy is segfaulting too
<kenvandine> eek
<chrisccoulson_> jcastro - i get the same issue here
<kenvandine> oh?
<chrisccoulson_> with everything in the messaging menu
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^
<jcastro> yep
<chrisccoulson_> all of the apps crash at launch
<jcastro> yeah, evo too
<kenvandine> not here... but i didn't reboot
<kenvandine> let me do that in a minute
<tedg> Uhg
<chrisccoulson_> tedg / jcastro - bug 524084
<ubot4> chrisccoulson_: Bug 524084 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/524084 is private
<chrisccoulson_> it's got a fairly complete trace already
<tedg> chrisccoulson_: Public?
<chrisccoulson_> tedg - i'll subscribe you, it's still got my coredump attached
<chrisccoulson_> tedg - you should be able to see that now
<tedg> chrisccoulson_: I can.  Thanks!
<seb128> bug number?
<chrisccoulson_> hey seb128
<chrisccoulson_> bug 524084 FYI ;)
<ubot4> chrisccoulson_: Bug 524084 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/524084 is private
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - i subscribed you too - it seems like none of the usual teams have been subscribed yet so people can view it
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> ok, it's only an issue when the message indicator is running
<seb128> I removed the applet and stopped the service
<seb128> I can run empathy now
<chrisccoulson_> heh, i didn't think of that ;)
<chrisccoulson_> i'm back on my desktop for now
<chrisccoulson_> my laptop just keeps freezing anyway
<seb128> plymouth?
<chrisccoulson_> i've got that uninstalled
<seb128> ok, no luck then
<chrisccoulson_> it keeps freezing when i log in now. it took me about 6 reboots to log in earlier
<tedg> Nothing changed libindicate... it must be that we're asking for menus now.
<chrisccoulson_> and my gf used it during the day today, and she said it froze several times too :(
<chrisccoulson_> tedg - the trace would suggest it's crashing when fetching properties from some object exposed over dbus
<chrisccoulson_> so yeah, you're probably right there ;)
<tedg> chrisccoulson_: Yeah, we added a menu property a few weeks ago.  It just wasn't used much outside of the test suite.
<seb128> ==2581== Invalid read of size 1
<seb128> ==2581==    at 0x4026038: strlen (mc_replace_strmem.c:282)
<seb128> ==2581==    by 0x43A1D4C: _dbus_marshal_write_basic (dbus-marshal-basic.c:775)
<seb128> ==2581==    by 0x438D9F2: _dbus_type_writer_write_basic (dbus-marshal-recursive.c:1588)
<seb128> ==2581==    by 0x439293D: dbus_message_iter_append_basic (dbus-message.c:2284)
<seb128> ==2581==    by 0x436E899: ??? (in /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so.2.1.0)
<seb128> tedg, ^ that's what valgrind says
<tedg> I'm placing bets that this fixes it, but I haven't tested yet: lp:~ted/libindicate/menu-unavailable
<chrisccoulson_> tedg - just looking in get_property in server.c. when querying PROP_MENU, nothing sets the GValue if priv->dbus_menu is NULL
<tedg> chrisccoulson_: Yes
<chrisccoulson_> is that an issue?
<chrisccoulson_> (sorry, i've not looked at that branch yet)
<tedg> chrisccoulson_: Apparently the writer for objects can't handle that.
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, i did wonder that
<tedg> chrisccoulson_: It's not an issue for strings typically, but the object type is odd.
<jpetersen> tedg, I get this "** ERROR **: Failed to register GObject with DBusConnection" crash for every application using app_indicator
<jpetersen> if i kill indicator-application-service twice
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - do you want to apply tedg's change to the current package?
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, I'm testing it currently
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, I've it in my local bzr and built and installed
<seb128> by empathy still doesn't start
<seb128> it doesn't segfault either though
<seb128> Program exited with code 01.
<seb128> says gdb
<chrisccoulson_> ah, i've not tested it yet
<seb128> tedg, it stops the segfault but empathy exit instead now
<tedg> Let me grab the empathy debug package.
<seb128> tedg, you get the issue too?
<tedg> seb128: Yeah, it's weird that it's erroring on writing to dbus.
<seb128> gwibber says the dbus service doesn't reply
<seb128> and doesn't start either
<tedg> seb128: I wonder if it's validating the object and "" doesn't work.
<seb128> tedg, downgrading libindicate to 0.3.2 doesn't fix it
<tedg> seb128: No, fix will be downgrading indicator-messages
 * seb128 grrrs at kenvandine
<kenvandine> ?
<seb128> tedg, indeed that does it
<kenvandine> uh oh
 * kenvandine reads back
<seb128> kenvandine, you ought to put some extra testing in your upgrades
<seb128> kenvandine, there is a reason I restart my session so often ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, basically any indicator message customer crashes in lucid now
<kenvandine> i usually test in a VM... but i did test in my session this time
<seb128> ie empathy, xchat, evo, etc
<seb128> gwibber
<tedg> seb128: In the branch, it should fix the server now.  Let me fix the listener now.
<kenvandine> i am still puzzled... 
<seb128> tedg, should I upload the libindicate change?
<kenvandine> i haven't rebooted, but i did logout/in
<kenvandine> my sound is hosed, but i think that is the case for everyone
<seb128> kenvandine, you get the new message indicator with icons in the menu?
<tedg> seb128: Give me one min, let me see if I can fix both sides real quick.
<kenvandine> no... no icons
<seb128> tedg, thanks
<kenvandine> indicator-messages                     0.3.1-0ubuntu2
<seb128> kenvandine, so you don't run the update your uploaded...
<seb128> -r
<seb128> which is 0.3.2
<chrisccoulson_> tedg - it seems the reporter of bug 524072 assigned it to you already
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524072 in libindicate (Ubuntu) "empathy crashed with SIGSEGV in dbus_message_iter_append_basic() (affects: 3) (dups: 1)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524072
<kenvandine> oh... well crap...
<chrisccoulson_> i don't know if he discussed it with you first ;)
<kenvandine> that explains it i guess
<seb128> kenvandine, please next time if you are too busy to test let me do the updates...
<seb128> anyway let's wait for tedg to fix it now
<kenvandine> oh shit
<kenvandine> i updated it in my VM... but tested it on my laptop :)
 * kenvandine shouldn't keep ssh shells open to my VM
<kenvandine> i usually do all the testing in the VM, and have my pbuilder results dir mounted in it
<kenvandine> but i wanted to test to see if updates fixed sound 
<kenvandine> so restarted the wrong session :/
 * kenvandine should stick to using VMs 
<kenvandine> yeah... it's crashing in kvm
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, no point trying to blame anybody there now
<kenvandine> well, sorry
<kenvandine> i need to stick to my process :)
<seb128> that's what happens with ff rush :p
<seb128> lucid was too stable we fixed that now ;-)=
<kenvandine> yeah, ETOOMANYTHINGSHAPPENING
<seb128> csd makes things sluggish too
<kenvandine> i know... the past couple of days have been bumpy
<chrisccoulson_> it also makes the gdm greeter decorated
<kenvandine> yeah, and i confirmed this weird rendering problem in f-spot is csd
<kenvandine> tedg, ping me when you merge that, i'll upload and test the fix
<seb128> kenvandine, I've already the libindicate side merged built and installed locally, I can do the server change too while I'm at it
<jpetersen> Ok, I go to bed now, will look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/523041 tomorrow when it is not fixed than
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523041 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "gnome-power-manager crashed with signal 5 in dbus_g_connection_register_g_object() (affects: 30) (dups: 2)" [Critical,Fix released]
<seb128> jpetersen, 'night
<jpetersen> thanks :)
<tedg> kenvandine: That branch should be good now.
<chrisccoulson_> yay\o/
<seb128> kenvandine, which one?
 * chrisccoulson_ hugs tedg
<seb128> tedg, where is the fix now?
<tedg> seb128: I just merge it into trunk and I'm putting it into our packaging branch.
<tedg> seb128: So I'd say just pull that.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> do we need the lindicate change too?
<tedg> seb128: Just a libindicate change.
<seb128> oh
<tedg> seb128: indicator-messages wasn't doing anything wrong, it was just causing the problem.
<kenvandine> ok, so no indicator-messages
<seb128> I though you said it was indicator-messages
 * seb128 updates libindicate
<tedg> No, downgrading indicator-messages fixed it because it stopped asking the question that offended libindicate.
<kenvandine> we shouldn't offend libindicate
<kenvandine> :-p
<seb128> tedg, ok works
<tedg> Woot!  \o/
<kenvandine> seb128, ok so you have the upload?
<tedg> Thanks everyone!
<seb128> kenvandine, yes
<seb128> tedg, thanks to you
<kenvandine> great, thx!
<seb128> np!
<kenvandine> seb128, your sound is hosed too right?
 * kenvandine wonders why more people aren't screaming about it
<tedg> kenvandine: ronoc was a bunch.
<kenvandine> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/523716
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523716 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "pulseaudio version defined as UNKNOWN, which breaks everything with build-dep on libpulse-dev (affects: 25) (dups: 8)" [High,Fix released]
<seb128> kenvandine, that was fixed some hours ago I think
<tedg> kenvandine: Do we need to repush indicator-sound then?
<kenvandine> seb128, i don't think so
<kenvandine> read the bug
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> the .pc issue has been fixed
<kenvandine> i've been messed up all day not having any music
<kenvandine> oh well... alpha software :-D
<tedg> kenvandine: That's what the Chumby is for! ;)
<seb128> today is breakage day
<kenvandine> lucid has been really stable for too long
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, i was just thinking today about how great lucid is
<seb128> and no, sound is not working there
<chrisccoulson_> then i get home and everything breaks
<chrisccoulson_> ;)
<kenvandine> it's been too stable, we had to gang up on it and take it down!
<chrisccoulson_> i think it's maybe time to upgrade my desktop to lucid
<seb128> you like trouble? ;-)
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - heh, i don't think i'd be too popular if i did that
<jcastro> chrisccoulson_: you're fortunate, I have an X freezing bug for 3 weeks now; making my laptop basically a brick this whole time.
<seb128> jcastro, don't speed too quickly
<chrisccoulson_> jcastro, i'm seeing similar issues too
<seb128> speak
<seb128> jcastro, he was complaining about that too before ;-)
<kenvandine> my wife wants me to upgrade her at alpha3
<chrisccoulson_> kenvandine, you're upgrading your wife?
<kenvandine> i might :)
<chrisccoulson_> lol
<kenvandine> she wants me too
<jcastro> she needs to be ported to app indicators
<kenvandine> hahahahaha!
<Nafai> Question
<Nafai> I get errors like this on stderr:
<Nafai> (vino-server:6590): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: IA__g_object_new_valist: object class `VinoStatusIcon' has no property named `indicator-name'
<Nafai> Unfortunately, I have no idea which source line that corresponds to
<Nafai> So, how do I track down what is causing that?
<jcastro> also, me menu shows the stock "person" icon rather than my picture, though that's a minor thing compared to everything else right now
<kenvandine> jcastro, that is hard coded for now
<jcastro> ah ok
<chrisccoulson> yay \o/
<chrisccoulson> i can use xchat on lucid again now
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - do the presence options in the me menu become sensitized for you when you start empathy?
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: I can't start empathy, it segphaults
<jcastro> I mean segfault. Not the person.
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, you've not upgraded to the latest libindicate yet? ;)
<Nafai> bbiab, grabbing dinner
#ayatana 2010-02-19
<Nafai> In launchpad, how do I set the importance of a bug I just filed?
<jcastro> Nafai: there's a yellow ! symbol next to the importance
<jcastro> click on it and you should see an ajaxy thing to set it
<Nafai> There isn't on this one :(
<jcastro> link?
<Nafai> Is it because it isn't assigned to me?
<Nafai> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-application/+bug/524150
<jcastro> probably
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524150 in indicator-application "Menus updated at runtime aren't rendered correctly (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<Nafai> Yeah, I've already assigned it to bratsche
<jcastro> probably because you're not in the right group, I can set it for you
<Nafai> Thanks
<jcastro> high I take it?
<Nafai> Yes, this is the blocker bug
<jcastro> ok, I'll send david a mail about it to so they can discuss it during their daily stand up
<Nafai> Thanks!
<Nafai> I'm getting close on vino :)
<jcastro> sweet! 
<jcastro> man, rough day 
<Nafai> Yeah, for me too.  I've been fighting off sickness the last couple of days
<Nafai> launchpad is being odd
<Nafai> jcastro: did you happen to unassign bugs from me?
<Nafai> oh, nevermind, it was just showing me my in-progress bugs :)
<tgpraveen12> hello after today's update and i got the new volume-indicator which fixes the bug that i filed that volume shoulb be changeable with the keyboard
<tgpraveen12> but now there sia new problem
<tgpraveen12> one cannot go to next/prev indicators using keyboard.
<tgpraveen12> so if u cycle through ur indicators and reach volume -indicator u r stuck.
<jpetersen> Hey
<kklimonda> if the appindicator menu allows user to hide/show main window how should that be presented? a checkbox (ugly), a menu entry that toggles between "Show Application" and "Hide Application" or just "Show application" like in Rhythmbox?
<tedg> jpetersen: I can't recreate that gpm bug easily.  You said you get it on every restart of the indicator-application-service?
<hyperair> why would a checkbox be ugly?
<hyperair> i kinda like the checkbox idea.
<jpetersen> tedg, i have a patch which fixes attached to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/523041
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523041 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "gnome-power-manager crashed with signal 5 in dbus_g_connection_register_g_object() (affects: 32) (dups: 2)" [Critical,Fix released]
<tedg> kklimonda: I like the Rhythmbox way -- I think the check box in the corner of the window is a good "Hide" button ;)
<jpetersen> tedg, one had to restart it multiple times to raise the bug
<tedg> jpetersen: Cool!
<kklimonda> hyperair: the menu looks ragged imo (I'm talking about Transmission)
<hyperair> kklimonda: so we're stuffing everything into appindicator now?
<kklimonda> hyperair: sure we do - that was the plan after all :)
<hyperair> =\
<hyperair> kklimonda: what's the point of shifting things from notification area to appindicator if it's just going to end up as a lump of applications all in one place again?
<hyperair> kklimonda: in the first place, i don't see what's wrong with the notification area
<kklimonda> hyperair: I don't like notification area or rather how applications use it - but I haven't made the decision anyway
<hyperair> kklimonda: is there a screenshot i could take a look at?
<hyperair> kklimonda: or is it like the messaging indicator
<kklimonda> hyperair: you mean application indicator itself?
<hyperair> kklimonda: yes.
<hyperair> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators <-- i don't see removing the legacy notification area as going to be pretty.
<kklimonda> hyperair: it looks like that: http://syntaxhighlighted.com/~kklimonda/application-indicator.png
<jpetersen> tedg, oh there is still a debug output in the patch
<hyperair> stuff like wine apps which use the notification area will continue to live there
<kklimonda> hyperair: the point is to make them all act in the same way
<hyperair> kklimonda: where will wine systray icons live?
<kklimonda> hyperair: the plan is to port all applications over to the appindicator for lucid+1
<hyperair> kklimonda: including wine?
<tedg> jpetersen: No issue, I'll get it out.
<kklimonda> hyperair: appindicator is the implementation of the new protocol proposed by kde guys - hopefully we'll get it ratified by fd.o ;)
<jpetersen> tedg, ok cool
<kklimonda> hyperair: I'd guess that people will be able to add notification area for those few misbehaving applications
<hyperair> kklimonda: ah, so it's not another new ubuntu-specific weirdness.
<hyperair> i mean, at least it's going upstream.
<tedg> jpetersen: Merged in trunk, thanks again for the patch!
<kklimonda> mpt_: if the appindicator menu allows user to hide/show main window how should that be presented? a checkbox (ugly), a menu entry that toggles between "Show Application" and "Hide Application" or just "Show application" like in Rhythmbox? Is ther way rhythmbox does it the "right" one?
<mpt_> kklimonda, if that's the main purpose of the menu, it shouldn't be in the panel at all: that's what minimizing is for. Otherwise, yes, "Show {Application Name}" is reasonable.
<vish> mpt_: "show application" with a checkbox???
<vish> Bug #498183 :(
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 498183 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Rhythmbox menu does not recognize the player state (affects: 2)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498183
<mpt_> vish, no, not with a checkbox.
<kklimonda> mpt_: so no toggling between "Hide/Show {Application}" ?
<mpt_> kklimonda, no. If the window is minimized, unminimize it. If it's unfocused, focus it. If it's already unminimized and focused, do nothing.
<kklimonda> mpt_: and what about "Show {Application}" position? Should I follow Rhythmbox and move it to the bottom, over the Quit entry?
<kklimonda> mpt_: and are all icons in the menu going to be gone in the final release?
<vish> mpt_: what about rhythmbox's pause/play?   similarly transmission has a "enable/disable speed limit" option
<jcastro> mpt_: npmccallum posted some questions on gnome ddl about app indicators, he's going to hang out a bit, if you can answer some of his questions that would be great.
<mpt_> kklimonda, which menu?
<jcastro> mpt_: he has a bunch which might take time so I've asked him to just hang out here in case you're overwhelmed more than usual. :D
<npmccallum> mpt_: thanks jcastro, though I've got to run, so perhaps we can catch up later
<kklimonda> mpt_: well - the one that is shown when you click on the application's icon in the indicator-menu
<mpt_> vish, Rhythmbox has always had this weird idea that "Play" is something you have on or off. I don't know whether it would be weirder for its menu to be consistent with its toolbar, or to be consistent with every other music player.
<mpt_> npmccallum, ok, see you later
<mpt_> thanks jcastro 
<npmccallum> mpt_: I've added the channel, so I'll idle here from now on
<mpt_> kklimonda, which application?
<kklimonda> mpt_: transmission - I was about to ask you to take a look at it ;)
<npmccallum> mpt_: the best way would probably be to respond to my email on ddl
<mpt_> npmccallum, ah, right, you're the Zenoss person. I have your message starred already. :-)
<mpt_> kklimonda, Transmission is an example of an application that probably shouldn't be in the panel at all, really.
<npmccallum> mpt_: awesome, look forward to it
<kklimonda> mpt_: That has always been my opinion but people want this icon and I'd like to make it look as good as possible :)
<mpt_> kklimonda, does <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomStatusMenuDesignGuidelines#icons> answer your question?
<kklimonda> mpt_: according to this there should be no checkboxes nor icons
<mpt> kklimonda, on the contrary, it allows both checkboxes and icons. One of the reasons for lining up the icons the way we do is so that, if necessary, an item can have both a checkbox *and* an icon (which standard GTK menus currently don't allow).
<kklimonda> mpt: but the Correct image have all icons from Incorrent image removed :)
<kklimonda> probably that's why I was confused
<mpt> kklimonda, the reason I didn't show the checkbox in my Rhythmbox wireframe is partly that checkmarks in menus shouldn't have borders, like they don't in Windows or Mac OS (I've been nagging kwwii about that), and partly that Rhythmbox probably should have "Play"/"Pause" rather than "☐ Play"/"☑ Play" (as I said earlier to vish).
<mpt> kklimonda, but the reason I drew that Rhythmbox drawing was to show that none of those particular items in the Rhythmbox menu should have icons. There are other items, in other menus, that should have icons.
<vish> kklimonda: ^that would mean the "enable/disable temporary speed limit" 
<kklimonda> right
<vish> mpt: the play/pause thing might get fixed :)  >   Bug #71228  hopefully soonish .. upstream has been kinda open to a patch
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 71228 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Rhythmbox has no apparent pause button (affects: 7) (dups: 2)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/71228
<mpt> neat
<mpt> kklimonda, I'll gladly add a sketch of a status menu that should have icons in it, but I haven't come across one yet. :-)
<jcastro> jpetersen: you are pure rock and roll today!
<jcastro> bratsche: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-application/+bug/524150
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524150 in indicator-application "Menus updated at runtime aren't rendered correctly (affects: 1)" [High,Triaged]
<jcastro> have you had a chance to look at this one?
<jpetersen> jcastro, :)
<bratsche> jcastro: No, was fixing a performance issue in gtk+ but I think I just finished that one.  So let me take a look at this now.
<jpetersen> have a nice weekend
<jcastro> bratsche: cool, thanks!
<kenvandine> damn
<kenvandine> just missed him
<jcastro> kenvandine: he just updated the gpm patch
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> the distro patch for libappindicator fixes the crash
<kenvandine> but fall backs still didn't work
<jcastro> ok
<kenvandine> tedg, i uploaded that patch
<jcastro> do we care about fallbacks in the distro?
<kenvandine> yes
<tedg> kenvandine: Sweet!  Thanks!
<kenvandine> it doesn't work if you don't have the indicator
<kenvandine> jcastro, i'll test the latest patch
<tedg> kenvandine: Did you test GPM?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> fallback didn't work
<tedg> :-/
<kenvandine> but it didn't crash either
<tedg> Heh, okay.  I guess that's a gain.
<kenvandine> i get no menu in the fallback
<tedg> No menu or no icon in the notification area?
<kenvandine> got the icon
<kenvandine> no menu
<tedg> kenvandine: Are you going to upload that?  (wondering if it's worth building on my own)
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> not yet
<tedg> please :)
 * kenvandine doesn't want to get yelled at :)
<tedg> kenvandine: no worries, seb128 is off today ;)
<jcastro> pitti's complained about the patch once already, let's do it right
<jcastro> <-- and also afraid of seb
<bratsche> heh
<Nafai> Good morning
<Nafai> bratsche: I see you just marked my bug "In Progress".  Let me know if you need anything from me
<Nafai> Sorry I'm late getting "to work", a bit under the weather
<jcastro> Nafai: it's ok he's been busy fixing GTK perf things all morning so the timing works out
<Nafai> awesome :)
<Nafai> I'm going to go let the medicine I just took kick in.  E-mail me (nafai@travishartwell.net) or IM me at the same address (it's a google apps account, I have cross-domain Jabber enabled) if you need me, I'll pick it up with my phone
<jcastro> bratsche: how's it coming along?
<bratsche> Trying to get something setup to reproduce the problem.
<qense> jcastro: Banshee's now completely working! Yay!
<qense> bratsche: Anything I can help with testing?
<jcastro> qense: \o/
<qense> :D
<hyperair> qense: does banshee's application indicator have that cool tooltip-on-steroids on hover thing?
<qense> hyperair: no, tooltips aren't supported
<qense> it is a frequent complaint
<hyperair> =(
<hyperair> this is a very significant feature lost, you know?
<hyperair> tooltips are essential in those icons
<qense> All applications are suffering from this, Rhythmbox included.
<hyperair> what about gnome-power-manager and its battery status/time remaining tooltip?
<hyperair> is there a replacement for that?
<hyperair> and rhythmbox's tooltip does not quite compare with banshee's
<qense> no replacement as of know, iirc, although I thought that due to AppInd lacking some features and due to the patch not being stable enough it now is using GtkStatusIcons again.
<hyperair> banshee's allows the user to control banshee without opening it.
<hyperair> heh?
<qense> ah, that kind of tooltip
<qense> nope, completely gone
<hyperair> i'll leave the decision upstream then. i won't ship a patch that removes this much functionality without upstream's consent.
<hyperair> s/won't/refuse to/
<hyperair> and there i was thinking app indicators might not be such a bad thing...
 * hyperair sighs
<qense> jcastro?
<qense> I agree that it is a shame this much functionality is lost.
<hyperair> it is more than just a mere shame
<qense> but still, I think it would be the best to integrate Banshee with the rest of the system.
<qense> hyperair: actually I never really used it
<qense> so I don't know what I'm missing 
<hyperair> imo it's one of banshee's pride and joy features, important a significant number of people.
<hyperair> you cannot remove that kind of feature without expecting to receive flak
<brettalton> hyperair: I just came into the room, what feature are you guys speaking of?
<hyperair> brettalton: banshee's tooltip which allows you to magnify the cover art and seek
<brettalton> hyperair: and banshee no longer has that feature?
<hyperair> brettalton: because of another weird feature-removing spec our *x teams seem to support, we're tossing away this feature >_>
<hyperair> brettalton: app indicators have no tooltip support
<qense> brettalton: with the patch attached at bug 518171 it won't
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518171 in banshee (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Support Application Indicators (affects: 2)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518171
 * bratsche hates on bluetooth.
 * hyperair wishes that we could just get notify-osd to stop leaking memory like a sieve when resizing images rather than implementing weird feature-removing specs in the name of progress.
<jcastro> hyperair: the patch will be submitted upstream and yeah, it's upstream banshee's decision
<jcastro> hyperair: we're just providing the patch
 * hyperair still doesn't agree with it.
<hyperair> it's not just the tooltip being removed. scrolling doesn't work any more either, does it?
<jcastro> it does feel like a shame to lose the custom bling, but now that I'm using more apps with it I think overall it's a better user experience.
<jcastro> hyperair: you mean for volume?
<hyperair> jcastro: no! i mean for changing tracks!
<jcastro> afaik there's a bug filed for that
<jcastro> oh, yeah, THAT. 
 * jcastro has hated that since it was checked in
<hyperair> heh?
<hyperair> what's wrong with that?
<jcastro> I think scrolling the wheel to change tracks is crack, before that did volume, which makes total sense
<hyperair> i think it makes even less sense to change volume by scrolling on a media player's icon
<jcastro> he added it because jimmac got some fancy usb volume knob thing that glowed in the dark and he wanted to use it for changing songs.
<jcastro> I have media keys on my keyboard, which is what I use.
<hyperair> i have a mouse, which i use.
<hyperair> and media keys which i use as well, when i'm not holding on to my mosue
<hyperair> mouse*
<qense> It would make much more sense if scrolling on a media player would change the Pulseaudio volume for that specific application.
<hyperair> qense: if that were the case, i'd expect to see a volume emblem on the media player's icon.
<jcastro> qense: I think just putting them all in the sound indicator is the way to go
<hyperair> it doesn't make sense otherwise.
<qense> jcastro: are there plans to do so? Adding icons for all applications you can change?
<jcastro> I am not sure
<hyperair> it would be nice to have a menu drop down from an icon for changing individual apps' volumes
<qense> yeah, it would make more people aware of the functionality
<jcastro> you mean like what is in the pulseaudio applet but in the panel thing? that would be cool
<hyperair> right
<hyperair> exactly
<jcastro> qense: ok I am going to try your new patch
<hyperair> but anyway, back to banshee, supposing we do accept removing the scrolling functionality, and the tooltip-on-steroids, how do you check what song is playing without opening banshee?
<hyperair> qense: ?
<jcastro> also I notice that notify-osd isn't working with banshee
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu <-- found this on the wiki hyperair 
<qense> hyperair: We've already accepted that for Rhythmbox, why not for Banshee?
<hyperair> jcastro: that's no different from what we have now
<qense> jcastro: it should be working
<jcastro> qense: lemme try the new patch
<jcastro> qense: is there a way to use git to just apply your patch url right into it like I can with "bzr patch"?
<qense> jcastro: it seems that the shuffle object in Banshee HEAD won't play nice.
<qense> jcastro: all I know is that you can do 'git am path/to/patch', not if it also supports http
<hyperair> qense: fine, leave it to upstream. but not having a way to query the currently playing song/artist without bringing up a huge media player window *really* *really* sucks.
<hyperair> qense: and what about gnome-power-manager? do you seriously want users to open up some big gnome-power-manager window just to check how many minutes of battery they have left?
<qense> hyperair: I'm not the one making the decisions here. :) You should aks other people about that,
<jcastro> yeah this should go on the list actually
<hyperair> qense: who? i feel like grilling someone right now, despite the fact that i should have been asleep 3 hours ago.
<jcastro> hyperair: probably ted but today is a bad day since we're slammed for feature freeze, which is why list is probably best
<hyperair> i, for one, see *absolutely* no way opening the main application window can be more streamlined than reading a tooltip that is updated in realtime
<jcastro> qense: do I need to pass a flag for app indicator support?
<qense> jcastro: if you've got libappindicator-dev installed no, otherwise yes and then you'll be asked to install it
<jcastro> I have it installed, it never asked, and it's using the old area
<qense> wait
<qense> the -cil-dev thing
<qense> did you install that?
<qense> It is C# after all.
<jcastro> I have that too
<jcastro> I was running your old one just fine
<qense> jcastro: what happens if you run ./configure with --enable-appindicator=yes ?
<jcastro> ah wait, rb isn't working either, maybe it's fallout from yesterday's breakage
 * jcastro goes to update and logout
<qense> ok
<qense> but that shouldn't be affected compiling, shouldn't it?
<qense> as long as appindicator-sharp-0.1.pc is there is should work, not?
<jcastro> no, I mean, running rb doesn't show it in the indicator area so maybe it is working but I can't see it
<jcastro> it compiles just fine
<qense> ah
<qense> well, it does uses the old thing when Indicator Application doesn't work
<jcastro> yeah that's my theory
<jcastro> qense: still fallsback, I also tried with the --enable-appindicator=yes
<qense> weird
<qense> but it does say it compiles with Indicator Application?
<Nafai> I'm back around
<qense> I think our government is about to fall, I'll be following the news and the live feed from the parliament and may respond slowly.
<tedg> qense: ?
<qense> tedg: governmental crises are always exciting ;)
<jcastro> qense: don't let that interrupt app-indicator development!
<qense> future of our country vs. AppIndicator... What shall I chose?
<jcastro> that was a joke. :)
<qense> I know
<tedg> qense: Which government?
<qense> the Dutch
<qense> The CDA wants to please the Americans, the PvdA thinks we've done enough already. We've had comments in the papers like "The US has used the Netherlands", others say we're now severely damaging our international image.
<qense> the NATO already responded with irritation
<tedg> Ah, see, when you said "government is about to fall" I was thinking more riots... proves I don't live in a parliamentary system. :)
<qense> I don't expect bricks to appear through my window anytime soon. ;)
<tedg> The question you should be asking is: Would bricks going through your window please the Americans? ;)
<qense> Yes, that's what some members of our government are contemplating right now. Considerations like these seem to have become the cornerstone of Dutch foreign politics.
#ayatana 2010-02-20
<hyperair> does anyone know why libindicator-dev requires such a new libglib2.0-dev?
 * hyperair is attempting to backport indicator-application for testing in karmic
<hyperair> unless there's a PPA for this already..
<hyperair> oh hey there's a PPA for this
 * hyperair stops wasting time
<hyperair> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libdbusmenu-glib1: Breaks: libdbusmenu-glib0 but 0.2.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed.
 * hyperair facepalms
<hyperair> what's the point of having soversions in the package name if you're just going to put a Breaks: old-soversion anyway?
 * hyperair pokes kenvandine
 * hyperair wonders what the difference between libindicator and libindicate is
<kenvandine> hyperair, haha... ask tedg
<kenvandine> the naming is very confusing
<hyperair> confusing indeed
<kenvandine> libindicator is a library for interacting with the indicators
<hyperair> and libindicate?
<kenvandine> and libindicate is something the indicators use
<kenvandine> something crazy like that :)
<hyperair> it's quite ridiculous.
<kenvandine> yeah... i tease tedg often about indicat*
<hyperair> the description is useless as well
<kenvandine> i have been messing with those packages for a year now and i still can't keep them straight
<kenvandine> yup
<hyperair> you'd think that if the name sucked at telling what it was for, the description would at least say something
<hyperair> >_>
<kenvandine> haha
<hyperair> do you know if appind things are going to gain tooltip support, by the way?
#ayatana 2010-02-21
<smithj> jcastro: could you provide some hints on bug 497901? mpt says kill the applet entirely, but i'm not sure upstream would appreciate that
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497901 in seahorse (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Support Application Indicators (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497901
<jcastro> smithj: given the desktop team's workload I would concentrate on getting the existing patches polished up and sent upstream
<jcastro> smithj: feature freeze was thursday so I wouldn't bother with porting another app.
<jcastro> smithj: and the discussion on app indicators is happening on gnome d-d-l now so that's where we can have the "actually most apps should get rid of their icon" discussion
<qense> I've got an issue with the AppIndicator. A menu item is calling a callback that runs a dialogue. However, after the dialogue finishes running it's not destroyed, but the whole application freezes. This doesn't happen when the action is invoked from a menu item inside the application.
#ayatana 2011-02-14
<didrocks> good morning
<smspillaz> morning!
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> greetings everybody
<tawan> Unity is the nicest, intuitive and most innovative step I've seen into the future yet. Fine work.
<tawan> obviously some work to do, but a bold and fine step
<klattimer> anyone else updated unity today to find the desktop is blank?
<klattimer> the furniture is invisible
<RAOF> Sounds like compiz crashed on startup and didn't quite manage to spawn gnome-panel as it went down?
<klattimer> RAOF: compiz is running by the looks of things
<klattimer> I got a window to open and the furniture flashed into view briefly
<klattimer> and the window border is there but invisible
<RAOF> Fun times!
<klattimer> I think this is a redirection problem, redirected indirect rendering
<didrocks> RAOF: it runs gnome-panel, but it's not mapped
<didrocks> RAOF: there is a bug about that, (I reported it in the weekly meeting IIRC)
<bcurtiswx> good morn'
<janimo> jaytaoko, hello have you considered using glib to abstract the various platform dependent functionailty in nux?
<nerochiaro> johnlea: can you please tell me where the assets linked to from the following bug are now ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/677502
<johnlea> https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~johnlea/ready_to_signoff/
<johnlea> nerochiaro ^
<johnlea> nerochiaro; note these designs are not signed off, but are very close to the final designs
<nerochiaro> johnlea: there's something missing there though. how does the "shelf" at the bottom of the launcher interact with a launcher that have more items than fititng in the screen ?
<jaytaoko> janimo: yes, this is in consideration. we may well end up doing that.
<nerochiaro> johnlea: i.e. when they overlap
<ronoc> kenvandine, hey, when is that new upgrade of libnotify going to land?
<kenvandine> it already has
<kenvandine> install libnotify4-dev
<ronoc> ah okay thx
<kenvandine> you should already have the lib
<kenvandine> ronoc, hope you feel better soon :)
<ronoc> kenvandine, just running on low batteries for some reason, like this all weekend. will get through some work anyway
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> reviewing my branch will hopefully make for light work
<ronoc> just testing now
<kenvandine> tedg, do we ship the static lib for libdbusmenu-glib in the -dev package on purpose?
<tedg> kenvandine, More because that's how libs used to be done...
<kenvandine> ok
 * kenvandine removes it
<tedg> kenvandine, Back when I was a kid!
<kenvandine> hehe
<nmarques> hello
<rodrigo_> tedg, is there any way to force indicator entries to be added/removed while running?
<rodrigo_> tedg, I need to test some code that listens to the entry_* signals in IndicatorObject
<tedg> rodrigo_, You could use the "simple-client" test program in the indicator-application source tree.
<rodrigo_> ok, thanks
<tedg> rodrigo_, It adds an app indicator.
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, any new ideas on how to get that updated_cb to work from the libindicate code?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, yeah, that gets called when the event is updated
<kenvandine> so before the client accepts the chat
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, would I be correct in guessing the complicating part of this is finding out if the window is minimized ?
<bcurtiswx> because I would guess we can use the updated_cb for situations when the window is minimized
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, no, you need to do it in empathy-chat-window.c
<kenvandine> we can't use the updated_cb
<kenvandine> because we can't get updated events from the event manager because the chat is already accepted
<bcurtiswx> once chats are accepted events are ignored, OK
<kenvandine> well, they don't exist
<kenvandine> a new message in an existing chat isn't an event
<bcurtiswx> so in chat_window_add_indicator the else section.  Where does that store the amount of unread new messages ?
<kenvandine> actually, you don't want to increase the count there
<bcurtiswx> empathy_indicator_manager_create_indicator <--- in there?
<kenvandine> because having the number of messages posted in the same chat isn't very useful
<kenvandine> you should however reduce the count there
<kenvandine> you would get the count number the same way
<kenvandine> you want to count the number of indicators
<bcurtiswx> hmmm, you've lost me on why i would want to reduce the count in chat_window_add_indicator
<bcurtiswx> if you don't have the time right now, i don't want to keep you from more important things
<kenvandine> in chat_window_remove_indicator
<kenvandine> that will happen when someone focuses a chat, or whatever
<kenvandine> although, i don't know why it didn't reduce it in the indicator manager
<kenvandine> oh, i see why
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> you need to update your count in chat_window_remove_indicator
<bcurtiswx> why?
<kenvandine> because it calls empathy_indicator_hide with handles the indicator
<kenvandine> which doesn't have access to the list of indicators
<bcurtiswx> because i'm still confused.. as we want to add an indicator when a new message arrives and it's not been read yet even though a window's already open
<kenvandine> you would need to add a bunch of code to empathy-indicator.c to do it there
<kenvandine> because we only want to increase the count when there is no existing chat open for that person
<kenvandine> so if the window isn't focused or another tab is focused
<kenvandine> we add the indicator
<kenvandine> and i think that is already working in your code
<kenvandine> the place that isn't working is reducing that count sometimes, right?
<bcurtiswx> no
<bcurtiswx> thats why i'm lost.. haha
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> ok, well that is what i was seeing when i ran it :)
<bcurtiswx> hmm.. well here was my workflow for testing this out:
<bcurtiswx> i ran empathy from terminal, this lets me see the launcher adding and removing counts
<bcurtiswx> on a new IM, count +1
<bcurtiswx> upon accepting the new IM (and thus creating a chat window) count -1
<bcurtiswx> i minimize window
<bcurtiswx> get a new IM, count unchanged
<kenvandine> oh, yeah i guess in that case you would want to increase
<bcurtiswx> but envelope turns green
<kenvandine> yeah, so add the count updating code to chat_window_remove_indicator and chat_window_add_indicator
<bcurtiswx> so something makes that envelope turn green, and I want to piggy back on that code to add a count to the launcher
<kenvandine> those are the functions that update the indicator for existing chats
<kenvandine> those are the two functions
<bcurtiswx> OK, remove it from the updated_cb as its not needed there
<kenvandine> in the else block
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> well, else block in chat_window_add_indicator
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, make sense?
<bcurtiswx> from the indicator-manager the snippet unity_launcher_entry_set_count (priv->launcher, count); the launcher in the chat-window would be priv->indicator ?
<bcurtiswx> i can add UnityLauncherEntry  *launcher; to the struct for EmpathyChatWindowPriv;
<bcurtiswx> that will give me priv->launcher back
<bcurtiswx> with the <unity.h> header
<bcurtiswx> i create this count with gint count = g_slist_length (priv->indicator_events); in the indicator-manager
<bcurtiswx> im trying to think of the equivalent in chat-window
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, ^^
<kenvandine> i think it has access to a hash table
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, it does indicator = g_hash_table_lookup (priv->indicators, chat);  so is the count stored in priv->indicators ?
<kenvandine> you want the length of that
<kenvandine> size rather
<bcurtiswx> yes so the equivalent would be g_slist_length (priv->indicators); ?
<kenvandine>  g_hash_table_size
<kenvandine> g_hash_table_size (priv->indicators)
<bcurtiswx> ok
<fagan> Em does anyone know where I can get bamf-indicator.h
<fagan> I have the daily ppa installed and the bamf-dev package installed
<fagan> is there something im missing?
<fagan> I need it to build unity 2d
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, would i need to do a  priv->launcher = unity_launcher_entry_get_for_desktop_id (desktop_id); in the main-window.c  if so where?
<kenvandine> i don't think so
<kenvandine> and you should have access to EmpathyIndicatorManager in empathy-chat-window right?
<kenvandine> so you can get the launcher from there
<bcurtiswx> i added UnityLauncherEntry *launcher; to the struct for EmpathyChatWindowPriv  .. not the right way to do that i'm guessing ?
<kenvandine> no, don't do that
<kenvandine> you just want to get it from EmpathyIndicatorManager
<fagan> kenvandine: do you know where to get bamf-indicator.h
<kenvandine> it is in libbamf-dev fo rme
<kenvandine> for me
<fagan> oh
 * fagan will go looking to see if he did something wrong 
<kenvandine> :)
<bcurtiswx> so where would I add EmpathyIndicatorManager to ?
<kenvandine> you should have access to it already
<bcurtiswx> in chat-window.c ?
<kenvandine> just add a couple lines to get it in those 2 functions
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, i need to run to lunch now, bbiab
<kenvandine> i can help you in about an hour :)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, OK i still have more ?'s so i'll run to lunch now.  Please ping when back?
<kenvandine> sure
<bcurtiswx> OK, thx :) enjoy lunch
<fagan> hmmmmmm yeah my version is the one from the daily but still I cant find bamf-indicator
<fagan> puzzling
<fagan> oh it is there but then how the build not seeing it
<fagan> oh the launcher code is out of date and is looking for it in the dir of the launcher
<fagan> whoops
<jcastro> Kaleo: does -2d "fall forward" if hw accell and drivers are present?
<cando_> woo jcastro, new bitesize bugs!:)
<kklimonda> jcastro: btw, we got glom 1.16.2 into natty, if you've been wondering ;)
<jcastro> cando_: like 5 fresh ones!
<cando_> awesome:)
<jcastro> kklimonda: oh awesome, thanks for following up on that
<nmarques> didrocks, ping!
<Kaleo> jcastro: yes :)
<Kaleo> jcastro: I mean, not by default
<Kaleo> jcastro: but with an extra parameter it will use available hardware acceleration
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, how's it going now?
<didrocks> nmarques: hey
<nmarques> didrocks, hey... I'm having here a tiny problem, I was wondering if you could help
<nmarques> didrocks, if I try to build unity with tests enabled, it doesn't go very well, http://pastebin.com/iP1i6Hiw
<nmarques> didrocks, is it safe to disable the tests ?
<didrocks> nmarques: are you building in a chroot?
<nmarques> didrocks, yeap
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, just got back too.  umm.. another question: EmpathyIndicatorManager *launcher good enough ?
<didrocks> nmarques: tests need a X and dbus server
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, to put in each function
<didrocks> nmarques: that' why we disable them when building packages
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, one sec
<nmarques> didrocks, I'll disable them as well (later will try to build then on a Xen kernel without chroot)
<didrocks> nmarques: yeah, we have some work under way for enabling only non dbus-related tests, but not a priority and patches are welcomes :)
<didrocks> welcomed*
<nmarques> didrocks, it will happen later on ;) I only have one more thing to fix as well, as Gsettings schema is failing to install, and will look into it and submit the whole thing
<didrocks> nmarques: oh really? how failing?
<nmarques> didrocks, it's trying to deploy on the filesystem and not on DESTDIR
<didrocks> nmarques: ok, weird…
<nmarques> didrocks, the last error remaining is:
<nmarques> -- Compiling GSettings schemas
<nmarques> Failed to create file '/usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/gschemas.compiled.V3NOQV': Permission denied
<nmarques> once that is sorted, it's time to pull all together, so within a day or two I will have Unity running :)
<didrocks> ok, nice :)
<nmarques> didrocks, then I think I will follow ken's advice and write a small lib for interaction with YaST for a couple of things that currently don't work for us, and I will submit upstream. I don't write code for around 6/7 years, maybe it's a good time to start :)
<didrocks> nmarques: heh ;) good luck with that then ;)
<Kaleo> is anybody using Unity in Virtualbox these days?
<kenvandine> Kaleo, me
<kenvandine> haven't run it in a few days at least though
<Kaleo> kenvandine: it seems sort of broken since the recent update
<kenvandine> ?
<kenvandine> oh, it was updated a few days ago
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> i hope it isn't broken
<tareth> anyone up to a couple of reviews? :)
<jcastro> DBO: let's not keep the man waiting!
<DBO> jcastro, what now?
<jcastro> tareth>	anyone up to a couple of reviews? :)
<jcastro> ^
<DBO> tareth, yeah whats up?
<DBO> tareth, you'll have to excuse me, are you CA'd up?
<jcastro> yep
<tareth> https://code.launchpad.net/~mrasmus/unity/fix-713642/+merge/49554 https://code.launchpad.net/~mrasmus/unity/fix-713632/+merge/49577 <-- did these two over the weekend
<DBO> tareth, you sir are a gentleman and a scholar
<DBO> first commit to unity?
<DBO> oh you are mrasmus
<tareth> ;)
<DBO> both approved
<DBO> merging
<tareth> yay! now back to work for me on a third one.
<DBO> tareth, also, I appreciate the minimal nature of your patches
<DBO> tareth, a lot of people add lots of code to do simple things, its refreshing to see someone who takes a moment to understand the system :)
<DBO> tareth, may I suggest a next project for you?
<tareth> DBO, certainly!
<DBO> so you did some great work causing keynav to disable properly
<DBO> basically keynav needs to disable when _launcher_action_state changes
<DBO> maybe it is time we had _launcher_action_state have a getter and setter method
<DBO> and take care of these minor cleanup in the setter method
<DBO> what do you think?
<DBO> tareth?
<tareth> DBO, sounds interesting. I have a couple other bitesize bugs I assigned myself already that I'd like to get out of the way first if that's alright though!
<DBO> tareth, sure thing :)
<tareth> I'll probably work on it this weekend. New semester has started and that has me busy during weekdays :(
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, still here?
<jcastro> DBO: we should make sure we have a good list of bugs going into weekends come to think of it
<DBO> jcastro, sounds like a good plan
<tareth> hmm what are some good programs that like to start themselves maximized?
<DBO> maximize web browser
<DBO> close
<DBO> re-open
<tareth> for some reason that's not working for me today
<DBO> tareth, yeah having trouble thinking of anything else really..
<DBO> rythmbox maybe?
<DBO> evolution?
<tareth> Rhythmbox works. Thanks.
<DBO> rhythmbox tends to undecorate for me sadly
<DBO> so it may not be a good test case
<tareth> I'm just trying to work out where programs that start undecorated properly when maximized are coming from
<DBO> it seems to be somewhat related to how the program decorates/undecorates
<DBO> chromium seems to be able to reliably trigger it
<tareth> Chromium just plain never makes it to WindowManager::Undecorate when it starts up
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~bcurtiswx/ubuntu/natty/empathy/empathy-2.33.1-0ubuntu3/+merge/49729
<bcurtiswx> bbl
#ayatana 2011-02-15
<bcurtiswx> back
<jcastro> TheMuso: yeesh, busy much?
 * jcastro clears out his TheMuso branch mail
<TheMuso> lol
<TheMuso> jcastro: Its called landing things with enough time for review/fix, and inclusion by FF.
 * jcastro high fives
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<smspillaz> didrocks: morning!
<didrocks> hey smspillaz, how are you?
<smspillaz> didrocks: alright. Going to finish up this decoration frames handling thing today, merge into u-w-d and then merge into master
<didrocks> smspillaz: excellent :)
<smspillaz> njpatel: morning!
<smspillaz> njpatel: I think I'm going to take a dive and port gtk-w-d to c-gobject
<smspillaz> njpatel: I think that will be good anyways, since the 2D mode is essentially just a lot of duplicated code from the 3D mode, except s/rgba/rgb/
<njpatel> smspillaz, cool, but compiz bugs more important right now
<njpatel> smspillaz, and, morning :)
<klattimer> seb128: dconf editor is complaining about libgtk-3.0.so.0 being missing, the file exists at libgtk-3.so.0
<klattimer> should i file a bug?
<seb128> klattimer, no need of a bug, it needs a rebuild, will do that in a bit
<klattimer> ok thanks
<seb128> klattimer, is that known that the indicator calendar doesn't display the days with events in a special way?
<klattimer> seb128: how do you mean?
<seb128> klattimer, shouldn't the days with events be bold in the calendar widget?
<klattimer> seb128: that's a different widget it's from libido
<klattimer> cody wrote that one, but I wasn't sure if i should start messing with that code
<seb128> well, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate#Coming%20events says they should
<klattimer> also, it means that we're loading eds into something else
<seb128> so I guess it's a "not done yet"
<seb128> well you for sure have the eds datas since you list those in the menus
<klattimer> seb128: yeah but that's in the indicator-datettime code
<klattimer> not libido
<seb128> well ido only provides widgets
<klattimer> maybe there'll be a way to add some code to libido so I can for instance "set_bold_day(date)" or something
<klattimer> seb128: yeah that's what I mean
<seb128> right I was going to suggest that
<seb128> there is no reason ido needs to learn about backends
<klattimer> well I have the libido source here, I was just hoping to test location stuff today
<seb128> it could just win an api to bold days
<klattimer> which requires me using dconf-editor
<seb128> you can use gsettings on the command line
<seb128> instead of dconf-editor
<klattimer> oh ok ;)
<seb128> gsettings list-keys
<seb128> gsettings list-keys com.canonical.indicator.datetime
<klattimer> gobject-introspection is annoying me :/
<seb128> how so?
<klattimer> there seem to be a bunch of bugs in pygi
<klattimer> seb128: I'm getting a bunch of crashes on various apps
<klattimer> and it mostly comes down to GI missing attributes and things
<seb128> klattimer, which applications? things ubuntu ships or things you wrote?
<seb128> klattimer, if you have issues with gi you can ping pitti on #ubuntu-desktop about those
<klattimer> seb128: things ubuntu ships
<klattimer> for instance, synaptic -> software sources causes a pygi crash
<klattimer> and yesterday it was apport-gtk when run with sudo
<seb128> klattimer, the software sources was a bug and got fixed yesterday
<seb128> not sure about the apport one
<seb128> if you still have it please ping pitti about it
<klattimer> ok, will do
<klattimer> seb128: I'm enabling proposed, is that a good idea?
<klattimer> it seems I lag behind the releases
<seb128> klattimer, there is no proposed in natty
<seb128> the unstable distro get all updates directly
<seb128> no point to have stable update during an unstable serie
<klattimer> ok
<seb128> klattimer, what upgrade is lagging behind for you?
<klattimer> I was thinking a libindicate but I could be wrong
<rodrigo_> njpatel: dbarth told me we were having the weekly a11y call with you this week, is that so?
<njpatel> rodrigo_, yep, but he said that not everyone is available this early so I was going to wait a bit before pinging :)
<rodrigo_> njpatel, yes, seems we're missing API, I'll ping him
<njpatel> rodrigo_, do you normally meet on mumble or skype?
<rodrigo_> njpatel, last week on normal phone, skype wasn't working
<njpatel> okay, so let me know when you get him
<rodrigo_> yes, pinging him now
<API> hi, sorry
<rodrigo_> Guest65892, hey API, you've changed your name :)
<API> for any reason my nick
<API> was Guest65892
<rodrigo_> API, njpatel: so, shall we try skype?
<Guest7356> ei
<Guest7356> hmm
<njpatel> rodrigo_, sure
<rodrigo_> heh, what client are you using?
<Guest7356> they changed again my name
<Guest7356> xchat
<Guest7356> but I always use it
<Guest7356> policy change?
<rodrigo_> hmm, maybe
<njpatel> rodrigo_, njpatel83 is my nick
<Guest7356> ah, someone already registered my nickname
<Guest7356> -NickServ- This nickname is registered
<Guest7356> well, I will use my email one
<Guest7356> this GuestXXXX is confusing
<rodrigo_> Guest7356, what's your id on skype?
<apinheiro> rodrigo_, urgh, I didn't test skype since the last meeting
<apinheiro> and it didn't worked that day
<apinheiro> a mon
<apinheiro> well, it seems that it is working
<rodrigo_> cool
<njpatel> so we want to start?
<njpatel> apinheiro, what's your skype nick?
<rodrigo_> njpatel, yes, waiting for API to connect to start the call
<njpatel> ah, sorry, I thought he had
<apinheiro> njpatel, igalia-corunha
<apinheiro> Im connecting right now
<njpatel> riight
<rodrigo_> apinheiro, problems?
<apinheiro> rodrigo_, hmm, no
<apinheiro> you was the one cancellling the call ...
<rodrigo_> me?
<rodrigo_> I didn't get any notification
<rodrigo_> and you show up as offline
<apinheiro> well, could you try it again
<apinheiro> ?
<rodrigo_> calling you
<TheMuso> ronoc: Just a heads up re my branch, thats not useful until Ted merges accessible description support into libindicator. Its still pending.
<TheMuso> ronoc: thanks btw.
<ronoc> TheMuso, no worries, I'll release with this on Thursday
<ronoc> TheMuso, thank you for the patch :)
<TheMuso> np
<multiplatinum> hey guys
<multiplatinum> just read jono bacon's post on helping out
<multiplatinum> will i be able to change the selection color in unity?
<multiplatinum> yo mpt
<mpt> hi
<multiplatinum> just read jono's post on helping out
<multiplatinum> so i got a few questions
<multiplatinum> will i be able to change the selection color in unity?
<smspillaz> multiplatinum: which one are you talking about ?
<multiplatinum> the orange hurts my eyes
<multiplatinum> so I changed it to purple
<smspillaz> ... which selection color though
<smspillaz> that could mean a lot of things :)
<multiplatinum> :S
<multiplatinum> you know the orange color in 10.10?
<multiplatinum> like when you hover stuff
<smspillaz> ah right
<smspillaz> multiplatinum: you'd have to check with visual design about that - I'd say ping chaotic or johnlea about that
<multiplatinum> k
<multiplatinum> next question then
<multiplatinum> will the appmenu still suck?
<smspillaz> multiplatinum: I didn't initially get what you were saying since I was running clearlooks to test some code
<smspillaz> multiplatinum: depends on what you mean by "still suck" ?
<multiplatinum> clearlooks is awesome imo, just too bright, but it feels faster and smoother than ambiance/radiance
<smspillaz> *shrug* its just a theme
<multiplatinum> only supporting gtk and qt (and gecko) and not even well, it flickers (like it constantly needs to refresh), it crashes a lot, making the app it took the menu from crash as well, etc
<smspillaz> multiplatinum: clearlooks has definitions for gimp's toolbox windows borders to be slightly smaller than the other windows ... I needed to support that in compiz (which turned out to be a larger job than I thought)
<multiplatinum> what u mean?
<smspillaz> multiplatinum: appmenu is being worked on to support as much as possible, the flickering is some weird texture binding bug which we've got on the radar and will have sorted for natty, the crashers are probably because we had an API overhaul recently, let that settle
<smspillaz> multiplatinum: I'll post a screenshot, sec
<multiplatinum> k, but there's more
<multiplatinum> if i apply the appmenu on pidgin
<multiplatinum> then i don't get the slide-out menus when i hover an account from the Accounts option
<smspillaz> multiplatinum: thats probably a bug which you should file :)
<multiplatinum> k
<multiplatinum> speaking of pidgn btw
<smspillaz> multiplatinum: (or check if it has been filed I would assume it has)
<multiplatinum> will empathy be more stable in 11.04? cuz i keep defaulting to pidgin
<smspillaz> *shrug* I don't develop empathy or really have much to do with it so I couldn't tell you about stability
<smspillaz> the entire team is working to make the whole thing rock-solid though
<multiplatinum> k
<smspillaz> I guess what I'm saying here is that I'm not going to overpromise and underdeliver, but rather that this *is* alpha code and with some time to nut out all the issues natty will be a rock-solid release
<multiplatinum> oh yeah, no problem lol
<multiplatinum> i meant 10.10 tho
<smspillaz> multiplatinum: I don't know about 10.10
<smspillaz> multiplatinum: (also, here is what I was talking about with gimp's utility windows http://smspillaz.ucc.asn.au/unity/screenshots/utility-windows-gtk-window-decorator.png)
<multiplatinum> empathy in 10.10 crashed way too often on me, so im using pidgin
<multiplatinum> k
<multiplatinum> yeah they're smaller
<smspillaz> getting it to support the square window decorations which are slightly smaller + the small text (/especially/ the small text) took me a while, heh
<smspillaz> turns out the compiz decorator never really handled that case
<multiplatinum> but gimp will be 1 window soon
<smspillaz> multiplatinum: indeed. but I need support for different frame types for other things
<multiplatinum> oh i see
<multiplatinum> smspillaz,  do you find clearlooks to be smoother than ambiance btw?
<smspillaz> multiplatinum: I'm on a fairly powerful system so I don't really notice any difference :)
<multiplatinum> k xD
<smspillaz> multiplatinum: the reason I needed to use clearlooks atm though is because ambiance and radiance don't have any examples of multiple frame types
<multiplatinum> yh
 * smspillaz usually uses radiance
<multiplatinum> aifght
<multiplatinum> aight*
<multiplatinum> bbs
<rodrigo_> njpatel, can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/unity/panel-a11y/+merge/49387 ?
<rodrigo_> or anyone else, please?
<Kaleo> didrocks: thanks for uploading dee
<didrocks> Kaleo: not yet done, but will do within the hour :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: :)
<Kaleo> do you guys know what's the deal with what I think is theming being broken in the latest builds of Natty?
<Kaleo> (the indicators have icons that are not the right ones)
<Kaleo> is there a bug report I should follow?
<klattimer> does anyone know what the gsettings schema "type" for a string array is?
<Kaleo> as?
<klattimer> Kaleo: is that a guess?
<Kaleo> klattimer: yes
<Kaleo> klattimer: sorry
<klattimer> :/
<klattimer> would be nice if the types were documented
<didrocks> klattimer: those are the gvariant types
<didrocks> klattimer: look at unity, we are using an array string
<klattimer> didrocks: thanks, I just found the docs
<didrocks> /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/com.canonical.Unity.gschema.xml FYI :)
<klattimer> Kaleo: for the record you were right ;)
<Kaleo> klattimer: thanks :)
<Kaleo> klattimer: I do Qt usually but sometimes I know a little bit here and there :)
<klattimer> cool ;)
<didrocks> Kaleo: heh, just saw that you used last week as in a Dee commit :p
<didrocks> Kaleo: hum, the new dee, because of the dbus protocol, gives me empty places right now in unity
<didrocks> Kaleo: so maybe better to wait for next unity upload. I can update dee in a ppa if needed for you
<Kaleo> didrocks: I don't see why the dbus protocol changes would affect the places in Unity
<Kaleo> didrocks: Unity uses the API directly
<Kaleo> didrocks: did libdee ABI change? do you need a rebuild of Unity?
<didrocks> Kaleo: that's weird, but I get empty places right now whereas it's working with previous version
<didrocks> Kaleo: no, it didn't, I checked
<Kaleo> didrocks: ok
<Kaleo> dashua: maybe kamstrup or njpatel would know
<Kaleo> dashua: sorry, wrong hl
<didrocks> Kaleo: right, kamstrup wasn't sure about it and asked me to test
<Kaleo> didrocks: that really is strange
<didrocks> but he's not there (ill)
<Kaleo> didrocks: yep
<Kaleo> didrocks: if you can push it to the Unity 2D ppa for Natty that would be awesome
<didrocks> Kaleo: but there are others issues with the places, and that's maybe I'm just triggering another bug now
<Kaleo> didrocks: that is possible
<didrocks> Kaleo: sure, can you give me a pointer to it?
<didrocks> Kaleo: then, I'll upload it to Natty with the next release :)
<Kaleo> https://launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/+archive/unity-2d-daily
<Kaleo> didrocks: what do you mean by next release?
<didrocks> Kaleo: let me look if I can upload to it
<didrocks> Kaleo: next unity release, when all pieces will come together (on Thursday)
<Kaleo> ok
<Kaleo> didrocks: I added you to the unity-2d-team
<Kaleo> didrocks: lucky bunny!
<didrocks> I'll be sure to not trigger accidentely to another bug :)
<didrocks> Kaleo: oh, soooo lucky!
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<Kaleo> didrocks: do you know if unity 2D places are fixed with that package?
<Kaleo> (I mean, did you try?)
<Kaleo> didrocks: since libdee API has not changed it should just work (tm)
<Kaleo> sorry, ABI I meant
<didrocks> Kaleo: I didn't, but I can have a try later
<Kaleo> didrocks: cool
<njpatel> didrocks, what's up?
<didrocks> njpatel: no worry for now, I'm uploading the new dee to the unity2d ppa
<didrocks> njpatel: with unity trunk + new dee, I have empty places
<didrocks> njpatel: not sure if it's due to the new dee or another bug
<njpatel> ah
<njpatel> interesting
<njpatel> i'll try and check it out when I have some time
<didrocks> njpatel: yeah, no hurry for now. I'm not sure it's due to the new dee or not, we'll figure out for the release :)
 * Kaleo hopes he did not break dee
<didrocks> Kaleo: your changes seemed rather safe
<bcurtiswx> good morning kenvandine, did you get my review link last night?
<kenvandine> hey, not yet
<kenvandine> haven't gotten to merge mail yet :)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, OK.  Because on that build, i get the counts in gdb, but the launcher icon won't show it.. so maybe there's a problem with my code to get empathy.desktop concatenated correctly
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, and of course on a unity --reset the number on the launcher icon works
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, i'll see if i can figure out why
 * bcurtiswx bows down to kenvandine :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, the counts work for me fine without a unity reset
<kenvandine> so great :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - quick question:  I'm working on this Messaging Menu extension, and when items are selected in the menu, I'd like TB windows to get focus.  This happens sometimes, but other times, when my windows are trying to get focus, the TB icon wobbles in the Unity dock, but that's it.  So my question is:  under what conditions do icons wobble in the Unity dock?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, great
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, i'll review the patch soon, in a meeting now
 * bcurtiswx beats his laptop up
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, sounds good :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, heh, i've seen issues like this before
<chrisccoulson> tedg, ^^^
<chrisccoulson> ted, do you know what m_conley needs to do here?
<chrisccoulson> i guess it's something related to timestamps ;)
<chrisccoulson> or kenvandine might know the answer to that too
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hm... I'm not sure how timestamps come into play here.  I'm using chrome-level "window.focus()" business.  Not sure how to pump timestamps into that.  :/
<kenvandine> yeah, that is the window manager getting in the way
<kenvandine> focus stealing prevention
<m_conley> kenvandine: so this is *desirable* behavior then?
<m_conley> kenvandine: ie, there's not much I can do?
<kenvandine> no, not imo
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, not entirely. there are mechanisms to make it work, but i'm not sure how to do that here :/
<kenvandine> there is a gtk present with timestamp, don't recall the exact function name off hand
<kenvandine> but... to really ensure it is raised
<kenvandine> look at the 31_really_raise_window.patch patch in the empathy package
<chrisccoulson> gtk_window_present_with_time
<rodrigo_> can I get a 2nd review of https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/unity/panel-a11y/+merge/49387 please?
<chrisccoulson> but we can't use that from thunderbird :)
<kenvandine> :/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: no, not easily.  :/
<tedg> chrisccoulson, But you can do the same thing, it's just about using the timestamp in the X message instead of the current one.
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Look at the GTK code, it's simpler than you think :)
<chrisccoulson> tedg - the issue here is with how we focus the thunderbird window
<tedg> Yeah, it's a fight with the Window manager.
<tedg> It'll never be perfect.
<tedg> But it's *better* with the timestamp.
<kenvandine> tedg, we know how much you love this problem :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley is using window.focus() from JS, and it doesn't have any way of passing in a timestamp
<tedg> This is a personal pet peeve with focus stealing prevention.
<tedg> I haven't got the desktop guys to turn it off yet.
 * m_conley nods
<chrisccoulson> i guess the platform code in thunderbird adds in it's own timestamp based on the current time
<kenvandine> oh, from inside of JS... eek
 * tedg hears that the desktop team likes e-mail about how focus stealing prevention sucks.  Send them a few ;)
<kenvandine> might require a patch to TB to make it use the timestamp
<kenvandine> tedg, we ignore those :)
<m_conley> kenvandine: ok, cool - I'll take a peek.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, so, i just took a look at nsWindow::SetFocus
<chrisccoulson> it's just doing gtk_window_present
<chrisccoulson> perhaps we could extend nsIWidget to add a SetFocus method that takes a timestamp
<chrisccoulson> but then, nsIWidget isn't scriptable :/
<chrisccoulson> which would be a second problem ;)
<chrisccoulson> but, to make this work even with a C extension, we'd need a way to set focus with a timestamp
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hm...
<chrisccoulson> so, i think the first step would be to see if we can extend nsIWidget :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: alright, well, I think the first thing I'm going to do, is get familiar with nsIWidget, and nsWindow - it's two bits of the framework I haven't bumped into much yet
<chrisccoulson> yeah, there's still plenty of bits i'm not familiar with ;)
<m_conley> so I'll meander around in there a bit, and get back to you.  :)  Thank you all for your help!
<chrisccoulson> nsWindow is part of the gtk specific part of the platform, and it implements nsIWidget
<chrisccoulson> (which is basically just an encapsulation of native platform windows)
<m_conley> I see.  And you want to add a new method to it that takes a timestamp parameter?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think so
<chrisccoulson> i can't think of any other way to do it
<chrisccoulson> it might be worth chatting to someone who works on it though
<chrisccoulson> perhaps karlt, but i'm not too sure about that
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: alright, I'll see what I can do.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hm...the Firefox folk might be a little resistant to framework changes at this point in their development cycle.  This one might have to wait...
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's ok
<chrisccoulson> we can live without it just for now
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, is your extension using ctypes?
<chrisccoulson> or are you building a binary component too?
<chrisccoulson> if you're building a binary component, there is a way around it ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: no - it's very similar to your globalmenu-extension - it creates a service that lets me interact with the messaging menu, and send it indicators.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: what's the workaround?
<chrisccoulson> from your DOM window, you can get the nsIXULWindow, and from that you can get the nsIWidget. from that, you can get the GdkWindow, and from that you can get a GtkWidget, which you can use to find the top level GtkWindow
<chrisccoulson> and then call gtk_window_present_with_time manually on that ;)
<chrisccoulson> that's quite a long way around it though ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: holy smokes, nice.  Yeah, that'd work.  We'd need to change that before merging into core - probably patch up the framework.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: but that'll do for now.  :)  Thank you!
<chrisccoulson> nsIWidget::GetNativeData should give you the GdkWindow associated with that nsIWidget
<chrisccoulson> i think :)
<njpatel> jcastro, what's that really awesome screenshot tool that everyone uses now?
<njpatel> i have it installed by I can't remember what it's called
<njpatel> :)
<jcastro> shutter
<njpatel> thanks!
 * njpatel really needs dash to start working again
 * kenvandine does too
 * kenvandine looks at njpatel
<njpatel> it'll work this week, promise :)
<kenvandine> yay
<kenvandine> i'll turn off your email, don't worry :)
<njpatel> heh, thanks :)
<njpatel> hah
<njpatel> that's awesome, the systray window hides behind
 * njpatel goes to figure out whats going on
<jcastro> njpatel: got some bitesizers to add?
<jcastro> I got jason to add a few yesterday, but I'd like some before I do my next report
<jcastro> something in the dash perhaps?
<njpatel> when's your next report?
<jcastro> today
<njpatel> can do it that fast, sorry, I need to get this panel stuff done
<jcastro> k
<njpatel> will definitely have some tomorrow as I'm doing dash again
<njpatel> sorry dude :/
<jcastro> well, it's a living list, so whenevs
<jcastro> which panel stuff? please say multimonitor
<njpatel> shutter can't take a screenshot of the systray in unity
<njpatel> that's funny
<njpatel> in a sad way
<njpatel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/660010
<jcastro> ah, systray. :(
<Daekdroom> Is ayatana responsible for appmenu?
<jcastro> yeah
<njpatel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/703067
<njpatel> jcastro, added three/four new bitesizers
<njpatel> will keep a lookout for more
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, is your messaging menu work hosted anywhere public btw?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: it's at https://launchpad.net/messagingmenu-extension/ right now.  The "first_go" branch is where most of the work is - I haven't taken a moment to merge it yet.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, excellent, thanks :)
<lamlex> jcastro: we should talk about that stuff here :P
<lamlex> was it not https://code.launchpad.net/~ruben-verweij/unity/fix-677594-workspaces/+merge/43280
<jcastro> ah right
<jcastro> cool
<jcastro> let me send him a mail
<jcastro> lamlex: ok so that's all set then? (other than merging the code I mean)
<lamlex> looks like it
<rodrigo_> njpatel, can I get a 2nd review of https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/unity/panel-a11y/+merge/49387 please?
<njpatel> rodrigo_, bah, sorry, forgot to approve it
<njpatel> rodrigo_, it's a +1 from me
<rodrigo_> njpatel, ok
<rodrigo_> njpatel, for merging, we still do it by hand, right? that is, no tartmac yet?
<njpatel> right, by hand
<njpatel> like the 80s
<njpatel> lamlex, !
<rodrigo_> :)
<njpatel> tarmac?
<njpatel> I meh branches to land the automatic
<rodrigo_> njpatel, mark the branch as approved then, please :)
<njpatel> done :)
<rodrigo_> thanks
<Daekdroom> Can anyone look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appmenu-gtk/+bug/718926 ?
<rodrigo_> njpatel, and this one also please https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/unity/indicators-a11y/+merge/48943
<bcurtiswx> just in time for a net split.. great..
<kklimonda> yeah, freenode is under a ddos once again
#ayatana 2011-02-16
<MindWarper> hi folks
<jono> did the fix to the slow scrolling land in Natty?
<MacSlow> hey everybody
<didrocks> good morning
<MacSlow> hey murrayc
<murrayc> MacSlow: hi
<smspilla2> morning #ayatana
<RAOF> smspilla2: You seem to be duplicated. :)
<RAOF> Also, where are you that this is morning?
<smspilla2> RAOF: oh, just saying good morning to all the people in europe :p
<RAOF> Ah.  You haven't just flown merrily away to Europe :)
<smspilla2> I wish I could :)
<tjaalton> hey, have you noticed that middlemouse-emulation is off by default in natty? (re: bug 709707)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 709707 in unity (Ubuntu) "Middle click on application icon should open a new window" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709707
<tjaalton> hmm, quiet
<klattimer> tjaalton: maybe tooo quiet
<tjaalton> klattimer: yeah, well I replied to the bug so I bet the issue (if it even is one) will get noticed :)
<ogra> didrocks, poke
<didrocks> ogra: hey hey
<ogra> didrocks, after switching our images to new unity i seem to end up with the default gnome icons
<ogra> where did the defaults move for the desktop image (i dropped ubuntu-netbook-default-settings indeed)
<ogra> i even got the gnome default icons in gdm
<didrocks> ogra: yeah, there is a bug about that
<ogra> ah, -desktop as affected too ?
<didrocks> ogra: right, let me look for it
<ogra> i thought it was me missing something after the switch to unity-2d
<didrocks> bug #719861
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 719861 in gdk-pixbuf (Ubuntu) "After installation icon theme default to gnome-icon-theme and cannot be changed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719861
<ogra> i definitely see the humanity icon theme in my manifest
<didrocks> yeah, the bug explains the causes, not unity related :)
 * ogra goes reading
<ogra> didrocks, thanks !
<didrocks> ogra: yw :)
<and471> kvalo, heya, just working on the glade stuff for i-n, what is the ...ss tab meant to say?
<boulabiar> is there any libdbus-1 expert here to ask him about private connections ?
<kvalo> and471: hi
<kvalo> and471: wireless :)
<kvalo> and471: and thanks for doing that! I'm not the best of friends with glade yet
<and471> kvalo, cool thanks
<and471> kvalo, and don't worry about glade :)
<and471> when I started learning how to use it, I also found it difficult
<and471> it seemsed it was a lot easier to make ugly things than pretty things XD
<and471> *seemed
<kvalo> and471: btw, I didn't find an easy way to hide some of the tabs. for example, wireless and cellular tab should be hidden with wired connections etc
<kvalo> I'm exactly in that phase :)
<kvalo> but glade+vala totally rocks
<and471> yup :)
<and471> kvalo, did you try hiding the page widget?
<kvalo> nope, I didn't try that
<and471> kvalo, i.e. for the wireless tab, it would be alignment2.hide()
<and471> kvalo, i don't know whether it will work but worth a try :)
<kvalo> cool, I'll try that
<kvalo> thanks
<and471> kvalo, also about the things like name and stuff
<and471> kvalo, I was thinking about whether these should be in Gtk.Entries
<and471> even though they are not editable
<and471> maybe I should ask mpt
<kvalo> now that you mention it it makes sense
<and471> I just feel it looks better if all things on the right are in entries
<kvalo> I agree
<and471> however from a usability side, I don't know whether it is good
<mpt> O_o
 * and471 didn't see mpt in here :)
<and471> mpt, gimee a sec
<mpt> k
<and471> mpt, okay so for the edit connection dialog, we have something like this http://imgur.com/wxqIU
<and471> mpt, and for mode and security, those won't ever be editable (AFAIK, kvalo can so confirm this)
<kvalo> and471: correct
<mpt> and471, ok, please don't put them into text fields
<mpt> It's perfectly fine for read-only values to be ordinary text
<and471> oh okay
<and471> I just felt it looked a bit better
<and471> mpt, so is a gtk.entry that isn't editable a bad ui practice in this case?
<and471> bbiab
<mpt> and471, yes. Putting something in an insensitive text field suggests that there is some situation where the field will become sensitive.
<and471> mpt, even if it isn't insensitive, but not editable?
<mpt> and471, I don't understand the distinction
<and471> mpt, so insensitive is done with widget.set_sensitive(false)
<and471> it is 'greyed out'
<and471> and user can't interact with it
<mpt> and471, so if it's sensitive but not editable, you can select the text?
<and471> mpt, however gtk.entry's can also not be editable
<and471> mpt, so user can interact with it, highlight the text etc., but not able to change the text in the entry
<and471> mpt, correct
<mpt> and471, if you want to make the text selectable (which is reasonable), you can do that just for a label. It doesn't need to be a gtk.entry for that.
<and471> mpt, yeah, I guess the reason I thought it looked better is consistency of appearance
<mpt> and471, I think obviousness of purpose trumps appearance in this case. It's a settings window, so it needs to be elegant but extreme beauty isn't required.
<and471> okay
<mpt> thanks
<and471> thanks for your help mpt
<mpt> np
<nerochiaro> njpatel: is there any documentation for the DBUS API for counters and progress on the launcher ?
<and471> mpt, one last thing, for this edit connection dialog, we have labels on the left, with what the data on the right represents
<and471> mpt, should these be bold?
<kvalo> and471: I need to pop out. will be back in an hour or so
<and471> ok, see ya
<mpt> and471, no, normal text for both
<and471> k
<njpatel> nerochiaro, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI but really you should be using libunity if you can as the API will change
<nerochiaro> njpatel: right, but the code in there isn't the most readable for someone who's approaching that API for the first time
<nerochiaro> njpatel: so that doc is helping a lot
<nerochiaro> njpatel: then i'll use the code for the details
<njpatel> nerochiaro, makes sense, if you have suggestions please let kamstrup know when he's online, he's trying to get the docs working properly but having issues with vala
<nerochiaro> njpatel: ok, thanks
<nerochiaro> njpatel: the doc mentions that there's a special DBUS rule that routes to unity all the signals from the LauncherEntries. but how's that rule created and by what ?
<jcastro> nerochiaro: also feel free to update the wiki page if you find something that needs to be clarified.
<nerochiaro> jcastro: ok. i'll update the page with the answers i get
<jcastro> nerochiaro: what app out of curiosity?
<nerochiaro> jcastro: i'm working on unity2d actually
<jcastro> ah
<nerochiaro> jcastro: wouldn't care too much about the DBus protocol otherwise ;)
<jcastro> heh
<nerochiaro> also, i'm trying to build libunity on natty and on configure i get this: "error: failed. Please install the package 'gobject-introspection' in order to compile libunity" -- but i have that package already installed
<tareth> DBO, are you busy?
<DBO> tareth, whats up buddy
<tareth> DBO, https://code.launchpad.net/~mrasmus/unity/fix-718886/+merge/50035
<spikeb> i was going to file bugs after i upgraded to natty on my netbook, but i haven't really run into any, other than a few well known ones.
<DBO> tareth, do you know why chromium slips by? :)
<DBO> I mean I am just curious mostly
<tareth> DBO, when we're checking for it in PluginAdapter::MaximizeIfBigEnough it isn't actually marked as maximized, and its width/height are what you would expect if it were windowed
<tareth> So I'm guessing it "remembers" that it's supposed to be maximized a bit later
<DBO> tareth, makes sense
<DBO> I will approve the merge as soon as my system is in a sane state again (you caught me in the middle of debugging XDND)
<tareth> No rush! :) Thanks!
<jcastro> lamlex: mind if I add some bitesize bits on UnityFilingBugs?
<lamlex> jcastro: not at all
<lamlex> go crazy
<jcastro> great job on this btw
<lamlex> well i've got nothing more interesting to do while nvidia is still broken :P
<DBO> oh my fuck yes it worked
<bcurtiswx> DBO, what did?
<DBO> I dropped something from nux
<DBO> it communicated with another process...
<DBO> whats been described as "the seediest part of X11" is now my bitch
<ecinx3> hello. I've restarted my computer and now I don't have any taskbar, and don't know how to get to the terminal either
<boulabiar> ecinx3, killall gnome-panel
<ecinx3> I ran that
<ecinx3> gnome-panel: no process found
<ecinx3> by the way, is there docs for utouch? so i can see what works and what is broken to report?
<ecinx3> I have captive touch, and wacom pen input on the same screen
<ecinx3> only two fingers at a time though
<Daekdroom> ecinx3, boulabiar, unity does not use gnome-panel, try 'compiz --replace' instead
 * boulabiar is using gnome during these days
<Daekdroom> boulabiar, well, this is the channel that has unity support, afaik, i'd expect questions about unity
<ecinx3> lol compviz --replace made my screen blink
<boulabiar> ecinx3, wacom only supports 2 max, you can ask in ubuntu-touch to get more feedback
<ecinx3> I don' know if wacom made the screen persay
<ecinx3> it has wacom penabled tech
<ecinx3> which is patented , and maybe licensed
<ecinx3> in otherwords touch and pen are not mutually inclusive
<ecinx3> Daekdroom: it said Backend: gconf  Integration: true  Profile defualt .. Adding plugins
<ecinx3> init ******.... done about 20 lines worth
<ecinx3> then setting update " run_commmand terminal key and fullscreen visual bell
 * spikeb still doesn't know what to make of the launcher's intellihide
<ecinx3> how do i get to the launcher
<ecinx3> :
#ayatana 2011-02-17
<ecinx3> :(
<ecinx3_> I uninstalled unity and ubuntu desktop and reinstalled and the problem persists. but
<ecinx3_> was able to get it to work in recovery mode with low graphics. but every program was crashing.
<ecinx3_> kde's window manager works fine though
<rbnswartz> DBO you around?
<DBO> yeah but a bit grumpy
<DBO> whats up?
<rbnswartz> hey glad to finally get a hold of you
<rbnswartz> I need a way to send information from inside of unity to the user for debug purposes what would be my best bet
<rbnswartz> DBO ^^
<DBO> rbnswartz, to the user?
<rbnswartz> to me on the outside of unity so I know if a value is set or a function is called.
<rbnswartz> I can't really use cout
<DBO> rbnswartz, we normally just use printf
<DBO> Im not sure what else you really want
<rbnswartz> will that output on the screen though
<rbnswartz> if so how do I get to the output
<ion> I almost said printf’s a polymorphic function that either returns a string or an IO action that prints stuff based on context, but the i noticed this is not #haskell after all. :-P
<ion> See printf(3). It mentions sprintf which might be what you want.
<rbnswartz> okay thanks also one more thing when I compile and install unity is that version the one that is used on boot or do I have to disable and re-enable the plugin from compiz manager
<rbnswartz> DBO^^
<DBO> rbnswartz, you should restart compiz after installing a new version
<rbnswartz> DBO I restart compiz and then go to the compiz settings and disable then reenable the plugin. Then everything crashes
<DBO> yeah you dont have to disable/reenable
<DBO> just restarting compiz is enough
<rbnswartz> Okay thanks that is what I needed. Thank you for your time and it was great talking to you again.
<didrocks> good morning
<smspillaz> morning MacSlow
<MacSlow> hey smspillaz
<MacSlow> greetings folks!
<oSoMoN> good morning
<nerochiaro> kamstrup: hi. i was told to ask you if i had issues with libunity. i'm trying to build it on natty and on configure i get this: "error: failed. Please install the package 'gobject-introspection' in order to compile libunity" -- but i have that package already installed. any ideas ?
<kamstrup> nerochiaro: sorry for the obvious question, but are you 110% sure you have gobject-introspection installed?
<nerochiaro> kamstrup: just triple checked now. it is installed
<nerochiaro> kamstrup: i can try reinstall it if you want
<kamstrup> nerochiaro: have you tried 'sudo apt-get build-dep libunity'?
<nerochiaro> kamstrup: great idea. let me try that
<kamstrup> nerochiaro: if it installs something you're missing please let me know what it was so I can add checks for it
<nerochiaro> kamstrup: The following NEW packages will be installed:
<nerochiaro>   gir1.2-dbusmenu-glib-0.4
<nerochiaro> The following packages will be upgraded:
<nerochiaro> kamstrup: but i still get the same failure when i configure
<kamstrup> nerochiaro: is it libunity trunk or a release?
<nerochiaro> kamstrup: lp:libunity
<nerochiaro> kamstrup: branched it yesterday
<kamstrup> nerochiaro: ok, so when you say "configure" you mean "autogen.sh"?
<nerochiaro> kamstrup: i ran it once, then ran only configure after that. and in fact, running autogen.sh again now worked
<nerochiaro> kamstrup: sorry for being an idiot ;)
<kamstrup> nerochiaro: no worries :-)
<nerochiaro> kamstrup: one more question
<nerochiaro> kamstrup: the docs mention a dbus filter that would route all messages from the LauncherEntrys to unity
<nerochiaro> kamstrup: how is that setup ?
<nerochiaro> dbus rule, sorry
<kamstrup> nerochiaro: not sure what you refer to?
<nerochiaro> kamstrup: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI << it says at some point Unity will pick up the Update signal by having a DBus match rule catching all signals from com.canonical.Unity.LauncherEntry disregarding its origin.
<nerochiaro> i'm not sure what's that about honestly
<kamstrup> nerochiaro: oh, sorry, that's outdated
<kamstrup> nerochiaro: it's already there
<kamstrup> nerochiaro: i'll just update the wiki
<kamstrup> nerochiaro: oh, no, wait
<nerochiaro> kamstrup: right, but i'm asking this for unity2d since we likely have to do the same thing, so I needed to understand what's that about a bit more precisely
<kamstrup> nerochiaro: sorry for the confusion
<nerochiaro> kamstrup: no problem
<kamstrup> nerochiaro: right, it didn't occur to me that you where looking at this from the unity side, not the client side
<nerochiaro> kamstrup: should've said that at the start :)
<kamstrup> nerochiaro: so what we do in unity to pick up the Update signals are just:
<kamstrup> nerochiaro: g_dbus_connection_signal_subscribe (conn,
<kamstrup> +                                          NULL,                       // sender
<kamstrup> +                                          "com.canonical.Unity.LauncherEntry",
<kamstrup> +                                          NULL,                       // member
<kamstrup> +                                          NULL,                       // path
<kamstrup> +                                          NULL,                       // arg0
<kamstrup> +                                          G_DBUS_SIGNAL_FLAGS_NONE,
<kamstrup> +                                          on_launcher_entry_signal_received,
<kamstrup> +                                          this,
<kamstrup> +                                          NULL);
<kamstrup> in src/LauncherEntryRemoteController.cpp
<nerochiaro> kamstrup: ah, makes sense. i think i can do the same from Qt. thanks
<kamstrup> that will set up a dbus match rule ala: "interface='com.canonical.Unity.LauncherEntry',type='signal'"
<kamstrup> the point is to listen for the signal disregarding the sender
<kamstrup> I also listen for any signal on that interface so we can print some good debugging info if people sends unknown signals on that interface
<nerochiaro> and then work by looking at the app_uri in the signal
<nerochiaro> if it's Update
<kamstrup> yep
<nerochiaro> kamstrup: do you have a debian packaging info for libunity yet ?
<nerochiaro> kamstrup: also, i'm trying to build the example from the wiki page, and i get this:
<nerochiaro> $ valac --pkg unity --pkg dee-1.0 --pkg gee-1.0 --pkg Dbusmenu-Glib-0.4 testlibunity.vala
<nerochiaro> error: Package `Dbusmenu-Glib-0.4' not found in specified Vala API directories or GObject-Introspection GIR directories
<nerochiaro> kamstrup: if i comment out the menu parts in the example and remove that failing pkg it works
<didrocks> nerochiaro: what do you mean by "debian packaging info"?
<nerochiaro> didrocks: the debian/ dir
<didrocks> if the question is "is there a package", the answer is yet
<didrocks> yes*
<nerochiaro> didrocks: ok, where can i find it ?
<didrocks> nerochiaro: in natty, it's just libunity
<nerochiaro> didrocks: ok, maybe i'm missing something, but if i bzr branch lp:libunity and want to build the .deb on my own, how do i do that ?
<nerochiaro> is there a packaging branch ?
<didrocks> nerochiaro: oh, you want to build it on your own? (why btw? the release version is weekly and you should either build locally or using the package, but well…)
<didrocks> lp:~ubuntu-desktop/libunity/ubuntu
<nerochiaro> didrocks: right. because i just build from source and i wanted to install it via the package
<nerochiaro> but it's ok, i just did make install
<didrocks> nerochiaro: do you need something particular in trunk?
<didrocks> nerochiaro: the thing is that if you build your own package, you won't be able to report bugs via apport (even unrelated one)
<nerochiaro> didrocks: i just wanted to run on the latest, since I was told you were changing things quickly this week
<nerochiaro> didrocks: working on unity2d
<didrocks> nerochiaro: yeah, the daily build in the ppa should be what you want
<nerochiaro> didrocks: ok, i'll move to that
<didrocks> nerochiaro: FYI, in libunity, trunk and latest natty package is the same
<nerochiaro> ok, so i'm fine even with trunk. just simpler with the package i guess
<nerochiaro> didrocks: and also, maybe you know this: in the LauncherEntry part of libunity, why there's a check if unity is actually running before sending the updates ?
<didrocks> nerochiaro: that's a dee issue AFAIK, but I don't have a deep look on that part yet. I'll get to it next week :)
<nerochiaro> didrocks: ok. i guess njpatel knows
<nerochiaro> or kamstrup perhaps
<kamstrup> nerochiaro: because the check is free, and there is no need to spam the bus during startup or other heavy pressure ops
<nerochiaro> kamstrup: ok. also did you see the issue i reported about about building the example app from the wiki page ?
<kamstrup> nerochiaro: yeah, the build instructions on the wiki has been updated
<kamstrup> nerochiaro: after didrocks cleaned up the deps for libunity you only need to pass --pkg unity to valac
<nerochiaro> kgreat
<nerochiaro> kamstrup: great
<didrocks> should work with the packaged version in natty in fact
<kamstrup> njpatel: considering https://bugs.launchpad.net/libunity/+bug/719780 do you know if quicklists are supported in unity yet?
<didrocks> kamstrup: it's not
<rodrigo_> hmm, where does the package 'unity-misc' live?
<rodrigo_> it's needed to compile latest unity trunk
<didrocks> rodrigo_: I would say ~ubuntu-desktop/libunity-misc/ubuntu
 * didrocks checks
<rodrigo_> ah, a new lib
<didrocks> rodrigo_: no, it's just not migrated yet
<didrocks> rodrigo_: I'll migrate it today with the new release
<rodrigo_> migrate to?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libunity-misc/packaging
<didrocks> I'll move it with today's release in ~ubuntu-desktop
<didrocks> I moved them once after another when we are doing release :)
<rodrigo_> ah ok
<didrocks> which didn't happen for a while in libunity-misc
<rodrigo_> ok, the libunity-misc-dev package does it
<rodrigo_> no, it doesn't: /opt/extra/src/canonical/unity/atk-component-for-panel/src/PanelTray.h:31:32: fatal error: unity-misc/na-tray.h: No such file or directory
<rodrigo_> didrocks, so yeah, it needs an update?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: yeah, will come with today's release
<rodrigo_> ok
<njpatel> kamstrup, I was certain they were, but as this is the first thing to really use them, maybe not
<njpatel> kamstrup, internally everything is quicklist, so I thought your and jason's work hooked that up too, maybe it's a few lines of code that are missing there
<om26er> libunity-misc trunk says "configure: error: cannot find sources (unity-misc/unity-misc.h) in . or .."
<om26er> an older commit suggests this file was removed
<om26er> didrocks, ^^
<didrocks> om26er: that's because njpatel is evil :) let me check
<njpatel> om26er, didrocks let me push a fix, sorry :)
<njpatel> om26er, didrocks done
<didrocks> njpatel: excellent, thanks :)
<om26er> njpatel, aaala
<didrocks> om26er: looking GNOME bugs as well? ;)
<om26er> didrocks, just subscribed ;)
<alecu> Hi all, thanks for the great work you are doing. I wanted to ask a question regarding progressbars on launcher icons... who should I ask?
<alecu> "I see that libunity has support to show and hide, and update the progress on the progressbar on the launcher icons. Will it also support enabling/disabling the 'pulse' on the progressbar?"
<didrocks> alecu: not sure, ask DBO when he's there :)
<alecu> didrocks, thanks.
<njpatel> alecu, I don't think we'll be adding a pulse this release, but I'm not sure. What was your use-case?
<alecu> njpatel, disabling the pulse was meant to signal that the connection to the Ubuntu One servers was lost, but that there was still pending files to upload.
<alecu> (or download)
<njpatel> alecu, I thought you were doing that through an emblem
<njpatel> alecu, we decided against pulse as it would needlessly cause animation
<alecu> njpatel, yup, we may do that as an emblem too.
<alecu> njpatel, sounds reasonable.
<alecu> thanks!
<njpatel> np :)
<onox> DBO, where are you?
<czajkowski> iainfarrell: what new circle of friends should I use ?
<cando_> tedg, got a moment?
<kvalo> kamstrup: hi. energy for review? https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/settings-passphrase-fix/+merge/50161
<kamstrup> kvalo: is it less than 6k lines?
<kamstrup> ;-)
<kvalo> kamstrup: it is, this time ;)
<kvalo> kamstrup: actually I think all pieces are done and from now on it's more about small steps
<tedg> cando_, What's up?
<cando_> tedg, forget me...i've solved my doubt..:)
<cando_> thanks
<kamstrup> kvalo: approved
<kvalo> kamstrup: thanks
<onox> DBO: bamf compilation fails
<DBO> onox, bamf hasn't changed in quite some time
<DBO> I suspect the issue is on your end
<onox> yes, njpatel told me I need to patch glib
<onox> http://dpaste.com/426280/
<onox> you got a patch?
<DBO> onox, are you not on ubuntu?
<DBO> onox, the patch is only needed to build the GIO module
<DBO> you can skip building the GIO module if you want
<DBO> bamf will still work with a degraded accuracy
<onox> DBO: I'm on gentoo ^_^
<onox> how do I disable the gio module?
<aruiz> tedg, about?
<tedg> aruiz, Yup
<aruiz> tedg, the dbusmenu server should emit the DBUSMENU_SERVER_SIGNAL_ITEM_ACTIVATION signal once an item is clicked right?
<tedg> aruiz, No, the menuitem should emit it's signal.  That's for signaling back to the client.
<aruiz> tedg, so, how do I listen for items being called on the client side?
<tedg> aruiz, We might be mixing up client and server here :)  dbusmenu-server is in LO.
<aruiz> yeah, understood
<aruiz> tedg, and the global menubar is client, right?
<tedg> Okay, so the server gets the event from dbus and passes it to the menuitem to handle.
<tedg> Correct, the unity-panel-service is the client.
<onox> DBO: btw, why are you not twittering anymore? :(
<aruiz> so I should connect a callback for every menuitem?
<DBO> onox, not really no
<tedg> aruiz, Yes, so each menu item has an activate signal.
<aruiz> tedg, gotcha
<DBO> onox, I guess you could disable the gio module in the Makefile.am
<onox> I'll rip module \ out of SUBDIRS
<aruiz> tedg, the "gint id" mislead me to think that you can just connect to the root item or the server
<tedg> aruiz, Yeah, it's perhaps a bit over OO'd, but it's nice for things like the GTK parser we have that doesn't know anything about the server really.
<aruiz> yup
<aruiz> tedg, okay, let's see if I can get some actions triggered around here
<aruiz> tedg, it works :-)
<tedg> Woot!
<aruiz> tedg, the callback, not the actual action, sorry for the downer now :P
<aruiz> I'm not too far from that though
 * tedg cries a little
<tedg> ;)
<aruiz> :)
<njpatel> rodrigo_, please update your bugs https://launchpad.net/unity/+milestone/3.4.4
<rodrigo_> njpatel, update how?
<njpatel> rodrigo_, the statuses
<njpatel> fix committed/in progress etc
<njpatel> just so I know what to move to the next milestone, what needs to be done etc etc
<rodrigo_> njpatel, ok, so all that is committed is now in today's release, right?
<njpatel> rodrigo_, yep, it will be, there is still time to merge any branches that haven't landed, though
<rodrigo_> ok
<desrt> njpatel: word
<njpatel> desrt, hey hey
<njpatel> smspillaz, didrocks we have our desrt
<njpatel> :)
<desrt> erm.
<didrocks> njpatel: excellent \o/
<didrocks> hey desrt :)
<njpatel> could you guys please give him a run-down of the current status on the gdbus bug :)
<desrt> your $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS variable isn't set
<desrt> or at least that's my guess
<njpatel> seb128,
<njpatel> <njpatel> could you guys please give him a run-down of the current status on the gdbus bug :)
<njpatel> <desrt> your $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS variable isn't set
<njpatel> <desrt> or at least that's my guess
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, it's not set
<seb128> it isn't
<didrocks> smspillaz was looking at why
<seb128> still it shouldn't hang?
<desrt> it's trying to spawn a private bus for itself
<didrocks> right, it shouldnt :)
<desrt> which i think is just stupid, frankly
<desrt> david only added the functionality for compatibility with libdbus-1
<seb128> why does that dbus-launch call hangs though?
<desrt> there are two possible reasons
<desrt> 1) dbus-launch isn't daemonising properly
<desrt> 2) it is, and sending sigchld but the sigchld is missed by gdbus
<desrt> i'd wager 2 if i was forced to guess..
<desrt> you can see for yourself based on if you have a zombie dbus-launch hanging around, i guess
<seb128> smspillaz, ^
<njpatel> so something is unsetting that envvar in compiz/unity?
<desrt> i'll take a quick peek at the code in gdbus to investigate my suspicions about #2
<seb128> guess that makes it a compiz issue really, glib shouldn't hang this way but compiz should hit that code to start
<desrt> ya.  exactly
<desrt> it's our bug to fix
<desrt> but the real problem is yours to fix
<seb128> shouldn't
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<seb128> njpatel, right
<smspillaz> desrt: where exactly are we re-setting the session bug id ?
<smspillaz> *bus id
<smspillaz> there isn't any code in compiz that touches dbus
<desrt> i have no idea :)
<njpatel> desrt, thanks
<njpatel> smspillaz, unity
<njpatel> touches dbus quite a bit
<smspillaz> oh :/
<smspillaz> so ... how is this a compiz bug then ?
<desrt> njpatel: good touch or bad touch?
<seb128> smspillaz, well, gnome-session has this environement set and it starts compiz
<seb128> so it really ought to be set
<njpatel> smspillaz, no one tells me if it happens without the unity plugin, been waiting for that info for weeks as I can't reproduce
<smspillaz> right, I can look into that again
<njpatel> desrt, always bad, that's just how we roll
<smspillaz> njpatel: the crash happens before the unity plugin is *loaded* though, thats the thing
<desrt> naughty DX
<njpatel> smspillaz, oh, so it is your fault
<smspillaz> but we don't touch dbus
<njpatel> smspillaz, find the code that calls unset and we're done
<njpatel> ;)
<smspillaz> we don't touch the env either
<njpatel> smspillaz, did you do the thing about printing out the env before and after every plugin that you load?
<desrt> this is definitely not a gdbus bug...
<njpatel> we need to narrow this down to a part of compiz or one of the plugins
<smspillaz> njpatel: seb128: desrt: last time I looked into this, I printed the env on main () and DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<smspillaz> was not there
<seb128> but it's in /proc/$(pidof compiz)/environ
<njpatel> smspillaz, you need to add more places where it prints, as I said, before and after ever plugin that is loaded
<smspillaz> njpatel: I guess I can try that, but the hang happens *before* any plugins other than ccp are loaded (which initailizes gconf)
<njpatel> smspillaz, then you need a lot of printfs ;)
<smspillaz> hrm
<smspillaz> something's not adding up here that's all
<seb128> smspillaz, it's really weird, as said the proc environ say it's set
<njpatel> I agree
<njpatel> smspillaz, if nothing else, I want to isolate it either in or away from compiz
<seb128> compiz is also started by gnome-session which is has it set and is using dbus for sure
<desrt> i think i figured it out
<smspillaz> hm?
<desrt> g_spawn_sync() doesn't wait for SIGCHLD to finish up
<desrt> instead it waits until its reading from stdout and stderr both hit EOF
<desrt> which is a good indication that the child process is dead (because both have been closed from the other end)
<desrt> dbus-launch is probably leaking at least stderr to the daemon
<desrt> so it never closes, so we never hit EOF
<desrt> --> run forever
<desrt> it's really a case of differing expectations and non-documentation than a bug that you can point at and say "it's your bug"
<desrt> i'll open a bug in glib anyway
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<desrt> since one way or another g_spawn_sync() should work a particular way or we should not be depending on it working that way from gdbus
<seb128> smspillaz, well that's for tha hang part, still compiz should connect to the existent bus so there is an issue in compiz
<smspillaz> seb128: we don't touch dbus at all, thats the thing
<smspillaz> seb128: we only touch dbus implicitly because gconf uses it
<seb128> smspillaz, gconf does
<njpatel> smspillaz, gconf
<njpatel> sorry
<njpatel> seb128, got there before me :)
<smspillaz> heh
<smspillaz> my expectation is that if you load gconf and use it, it should just work or error out if it can't connect () rather than just hanging due to some obscure env thing which isn't even made clear in the gconf docs
<seb128> smspillaz, why it hangs is a bug that desrt just explained
<smspillaz> yeah, I saw that
<njpatel> smspillaz, so we've figured out that why it isn't doing that, but it doesn't take anything away from the fact that, even though the env is set, something is screwing it up
<seb128> smspillaz, still at the time you start dbus is set and the environment variable as well
<njpatel> and that something is in or around compiz
<njpatel> and hence, we need to fix it
<smspillaz> njpatel: but there's no good indication of what that thing might beg
<smspillaz> *be
<smspillaz> njpatel: seriously, what we do is this
<seb128> that's what youneed to figure
<smspillaz> start -> load plugins -> init screen -> init plugin screens -> ccp screen -> init backend -> load gconf -> hang!
<njpatel> smspillaz, at each of those steps print the env and, hopefully, you'll see between each one where it's screwed up
<bdmurray> lamlex: So I'm looking at bug 711916 and it has 14 unmarked likely duplicates and I'm curious about what's next.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 711916 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in std::_List_node_base::_M_hook()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711916
<smspillaz> njpatel: you could just set a watchpoing on environ :)
<smspillaz> *point
<njpatel> smspillaz, whatever, but you get the point :)
<smspillaz> *shrug* I guess we can do that
<smspillaz> *waits for compiz to rebuild*
<smspillaz> but I think I'm going to get some sleep now
<smspillaz> night all
<seb128> 'night smspillaz|sleepi
<njpatel> sure, night
<lamlex> bdmurray: I guess looking at the dupes and decided in they're dupes is next?
<lamlex> right?
<njpatel> riiiiight?
<bdmurray> lamlex: sure. more specifically should I open an upstream compiz task or an upstream unity one?
<lamlex> hm, njpatel how are we doing compiz bugs?
<lamlex> I would think upstream compiz task is the way but I know that sam has a workflow established
<njpatel> lamlex, I'm not sure, it's a didrocks/sam thing
<lamlex> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> lamlex: there is no compiz upstream bug because their bug tracker was broken until recently
<bdmurray> they should move to launchpad ;-)
<didrocks> lamlex: so, on unity related issue, open a compiz packaging page and an unity upstream one
<didrocks> bdmurray: yeah, already proposed :-)
<kenvandine> tedg,  you know how much i love days like today...
<kenvandine> to test libindicator, i can just do rebuilds of the existing indicators right?
<tedg> kenvandine, Yup, should work :)
 * kenvandine grumbles about having to do rebuilds of everything to just test one package
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> tedg, which indicators will get releases today?
<tedg> kenvandine, Don't have a complete list yet, but several.
<tedg> kenvandine, I wouldn't rebuild them in archive yet.
<kenvandine> right
<m_conley> tedg: ping
<tedg> m_conley, Hey
<m_conley> tedg:  hey - I was wondering, do you have a mock version of libindicate to write tests against?
<m_conley> tedg:  I'm trying to find a nice way to unit test my TB indicator extension.
<tedg> m_conley, The best is to use the listen-and-print tool.  It'll put things on the command line.
<tedg> m_conley, It's in the libindicate source
<m_conley> tedg:  awesome - thank you!
<desrt> didrocks: really fascinating bug!
<didrocks> desrt: I gave me joy and cry at 3AM the day before my holidays :)
<desrt> for the record, i have no idea what the hell is wrong
<desrt> unless there's some bizarre way that dbus is leaking pipes
<Devil505> http://ostatic.com/blog/fedora-opensuse-give-up-on-unity :/
<didrocks> desrt: the thing is that it's pretty reliable
<didrocks> desrt: if I don't add any delay at start
<desrt> so what's the symptom?  compiz totally fails to start, or what?
<desrt> just had a thought -- is there any way that something like apport could be holding some process open?
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, compiz totally fail to start and hangs
<didrocks> hum, I didn't try without apport enabled IIRC
<didrocks> not apport expert though, I was just thinking it was waiting on some kernel signals
<desrt> so when i login i get a normally-functioning compiz...
<desrt> i think the problem is that an fd is leaking somehow...
<desrt> didrocks: some clear information on how to reproduce this would go a long way...
<desrt> root access to a system that's currently in the deadlocked state would also help
<desrt> but please install libc debug symbols first :)
<Daekdroom> Why doesn't synaptic integrate with globalmenu?
<didrocks> desrt: well, quite easy, install ubuntu, I can provide you the compiz version without the workaround and log in :)
<desrt> ah.  i didn't know that a workaround was being used.
<desrt> non-workaround version, plz :)
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, I've reordered the compiz starting order :)
<didrocks> desrt: sure, not right now because in unity reease and ETOOMANYTHINGS-before-rebase
<desrt> okay
<didrocks> desrt: I think sam should look at #1 why the variable isn't there
<desrt> i'll shelf working on the bug until then :p
<didrocks> desrt: heh :-)
<didrocks> desrt: well, the issue is that we got a lot of ABI break, so I can't give you easily a non working compiz version right now :)
<desrt> it's no worries
<didrocks> desrt: and apparently, the hang with machine dependent, some people got it, the other got another crash
<didrocks> (not related though)
<desrt> at this point the bug itself is merely a curiosity to me
<desrt> and considering that the real fix will make my changes irrelevent, it's not really high priority
<didrocks> desrt: hence the fact the workaround was remove/readded by some people :)
<didrocks> desrt: exacctly
<didrocks> *c
<didrocks> removed*
<didrocks> grrr, can't type
<bdmurray> lamlex: did you recreate bug 698348 or should I try it again?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 698348 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu Natty) "screensaver does not display but screen is locked" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/698348
<lamlex> bdmurray: do you mean was I able to reproduce?
<bdmurray> lamlex: yeah
<lamlex> I can't reproduce anything. I'm on osx until nvidia drivers are fixed
<lamlex> anyone got a minute and want to see if they can reproduce this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bamf/+bug/709759
<bdmurray> lamlex: re 709759 I see the old icon before w/o running unity --replace
<lamlex> heh
<jcastro> cyphermox: booyah I see your branch
<cyphermox> jcastro, yeah... a little late to file the review but heh
#ayatana 2011-02-18
<rbnswartz> DBO you around and not busy?
<didrocks> good morning
<MacSlow> greetings everybody
<RAOF> smspillaz: If I felt like porting compiz's compositor to XRandR 1.4 to fix the texture size limitations, how bad an idea do you think it would be?
<RAOF> Note: no guarantee of actual 1.4 porting is being made here :)
<didrocks> RAOF: stop doing like a commercial ad :) "it will make your life better…                  DISCLAIMER: no real proof has been made that… blablabla"
<RAOF> All suggestions, express or implied, that work may or may not be done are explicitly disclaimed at this juncture.  May contain traces of nuts.
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> yeah, the "May contain traces of nuts", I really like this one, almost everywhere
<MacSlow> hey RAOF
<RAOF> MacSlow: Howdie howdie howdie.
<MacSlow> didrocks, RAOF: when trying to pull an update (on my nvidia-machine using the binary blob) I should be save if I disable the removing of "nvidia-current" and don't pull updates for the xserver... right?
<didrocks> MacSlow: apt-get upgrade should do that for you, doesn't it?
<RAOF> MacSlow: Right.  As long as nvidia-current is installed, the new X server won't be.
<MacSlow> didrocks, using synaptic here
<didrocks> MacSlow: hum, so yeah, disabling the removing of nvidia -current in it should do what you want
<MacSlow> didrocks, wouldn't "apt-get upgrade" pull the new xserver and thus remove nvidia-current?
<MacSlow> cool
<didrocks> MacSlow: apt-get upgrade never deletes package
<didrocks> apt-get *dist-*upgrade  can propose removing packages :)
<MacSlow> didrocks, ah ok
<didrocks> MacSlow: so, as long as you apt-get upgrade, you're always safe
<didrocks> the thing is that you can't have transition when removal of a package (renaming because of soname bump and such…) is on purpose
<om26er> njpatel, this bug 705536 was fixed when your launcher-fixes branch was in progress (I tried it) but with the update it seems its back.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 705536 in Unity "Unity allows you to Quit itself" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705536
<njpatel> om26er, urgh, thanks, I'll re-open and milestone for this week
<njpatel> next week, event
<njpatel> even
<njpatel> okay, it's Friday
<njpatel> om26er, yeah, I can confirm it here....my hack didn't even last for two days! :)
<smspillaz> RAOF: not a bad idea at all, I was planning to do that anyways
<smspillaz> RAOF: I will now feed you with documentation
<RAOF> smspillaz: Oh, if you were going to do it anyway… :)  In what sort of timeframe?
<smspillaz> RAOF: somewhere in the distant future
<RAOF> Ah.
<smspillaz> RAOF: but if you've got time to do a simple one that would be great
<RAOF> Ok, then.
<RAOF> Maybe.
<smspillaz> its just a matter of writing the backend
<RAOF> It'd be a replacement for... opengl, right?
<smspillaz> http://wiki.compiz.org/Development/zero-nine/CoreClasses/PaintHandler
<smspillaz> yes
<smspillaz> and
<smspillaz> http://ktown.kde.org/~fredrik/composite_howto.html
<smspillaz> RAOF: the only thing you'd need to do is implement the xrender backend in PaintHandler and then port the decor plugin to use xrender as well
<RAOF> Ah.  You're thinking of something different.
<smspillaz> oh ?
<smspillaz> oh
<smspillaz> s/XRandR/XRender/
<RAOF> I wsa thinking s/XRender/XRandR/ :)
<smspillaz> indeed
<smspillaz> RAOF: I don't think that XRandR 1.4 will help with mts though
<smspillaz> RAOF: we have multitexturing in core now, so if a tex size > mts we revert to the XGetImage copy-to-texture backend to copy the pixmap into multiple textures in a list which we draw with the same geometry
<smspillaz> but XRender would be cool :)
<RAOF> :)
<smspillaz> RAOF: out of curiousity, what would XRandr 1.4 do for mts ?
<RAOF> There's (optionally) no longer a single pixmap covering the whole display; it's now one-per-output.
<RAOF> So you wouldn't need to split the root pixmap, basically.
<RAOF> You'd still need multitexturing for when windows get bigger than mts, but that'd require the window to be bigger than a single output, which is an uncommon case :)
<njpatel> rodrigo_, is this still valid? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/706891
<rodrigo_> njpatel, looking
<rodrigo_> njpatel, hmm, not sure, asking API
<rodrigo_> oh, he's not around
<njpatel> rodrigo_, okay, I guess we'll have to wait :)
<rodrigo_> njpatel, I'll point him to the bug as soon as he shows up
<njpatel> thank you
<nerochiaro> njpatel: quick question about the emblem support in unity: what is the logic to decide where the emblem should appear ?
<njpatel> nerochiaro, I'm not 100% certain, will need to ask DBO about that
<nerochiaro> njpatel: DBO ?
<njpatel> nerochiaro, jason smith
<nerochiaro> njpatel: ah, ok. didn't know he had that other nick
<njpatel> ah, sorry :)
<njpatel> Here's me thinking he's famous ;)
<Mark__T> njpatel: ping
<njpatel> Mark__T, pong
<Mark__T> Mark__T: are your vapi files for indicator work with latest releases?
<Mark__T> I can't make generate_vapi generate one for me here
<Mark__T> njpatel: http://dpaste.com/429590/
<njpatel> Mark__T, we don't really use indicator through vapi anymore so I haven't seen that for a while :/
<njpatel> Mark__T, looks like some of the -custom bits can be removed now maybe
<Mark__T> njpatel: I was thinking of doing a clean rewrite of my xfce4-indicator-plugin using vala
<njpatel> ahh
<njpatel> Mark__T, did you pick up all the files in the vala directory? (-custom.vala, metadata etc)?
<Mark__T> no, missed metadata ...
<Mark__T> njpatel: thanks
<Mark__T> next time I should use bzr :-D
<njpatel> heh, yes!
<njpatel> :)
<njpatel> Mark__T, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~njpatel/libindicator/vala/files
<njpatel> that's what I used to create the vapis
<njpatel> it probably needs a little updating but hopefully should work
<Mark__T> btw, any chance that vapi-generation moves into libindicator or vala?
<njpatel> it would be good if libindicator did it manually yeah, but I don't think ted has spare cycles :(
<Mark__T> k now let's see if I eventually really understand these whole indicator stuff
<njpatel> heh
<Mark__T> It was to much guessing and trying involved when I initially wrote that plugin
<Mark__T> s/to/too
<njpatel> Mark__T, is your plugin a host for indicators?
<njpatel> i.e. is it indicator-applet for xfce?
<Mark__T> njpatel: yes
<njpatel> sweet
<Mark__T> unfortunatly it makes the called app crash if I click on a notification entry
<Mark__T> not sure why, same happens if I use the indicator-applet through a wrapper
<Mark__T> (there is a plugin for xfce panel to use gnome applets)
<njpatel> do you ahve a trace?
<Mark__T> njpatel: need to run something in gdb, and call it ...
<Mark__T> njpatel: getting debugsymbols for pidgin ...
<Mark__T> njpatel: http://dpaste.com/429731/ that's all I get
<njpatel> oh, I don't know much about pidgin, sorry:/
<Mark__T> claws-mail crashes too
<cjohnston> I see that the notification area is coming back.. But its limited as to what can use it. Is there a way for apps like Dropbox to display that they are running as they did previously?
<njpatel> cjohnston, Dropbox just needs updating to the new libindicator-application
<cjohnston> njpatel: ok.. thanks..
<njpatel> cjohnston, the whitelist is kept in dconf if you want to amend it (at least for now it is)
<cjohnston> oh.. ok.. great..
<kenvandine> ronoc, i saw you had reverted the merge of TheMuso's branch because the libindicator changes hadn't landed yet
<kenvandine> ronoc, libindicator with the a11y changes is uploaded, want to re-merge that and do a release?
<ronoc> kenvandine, hey, will do hoping to merge in also the voip feature, when do you need it by,
<ronoc> ?
<kenvandine> anytime
<kenvandine> voip feature?
<ronoc> kenvandine, -> Voip Mic input feature to land in the sound menu -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu#Microphone%20volume%20item (works: http://i.imgur.com/rUQWN.png)
<kenvandine> oh... awesome!
<njpatel> kenvandine, !
<kenvandine> hey njpatel
<njpatel> kenvandine, I love indicator-xchat, but really need the nick-changing thing to be fixed :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> i haven't figured out how to do that :/
<njpatel> Could we do a a strstr or something to just fuzzy the search?
<kenvandine> that might help sometimes
<kenvandine> if your nick stays similar
<njpatel> right, I mean that's the majority of cases for me, but I get that it's not perfect
<kenvandine> i just wish xchat-gnome would just give me a signal on nick changes
<kenvandine> which last time i looked, it doesn't
<kenvandine> but... somehow the UI knows to change
<njpatel> kenvandine, also, to get the count off the launcher, I need to switch away from the private conversation/channel or x-chat window
<kenvandine> i guess i should look to see the the UI does to know
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> same as the indicator
<njpatel> really? never noticed I guess :)
<kenvandine> we don't update the indicator or count if the channel and window is focused
<kenvandine> that is new :)
<njpatel> aah
<kenvandine> the window focus part
<kenvandine> and focusing the window now signals changing the indicator and count as well
<kenvandine> if the channel/pm is focused
<kenvandine> njpatel, but since that is new... there might be bugs
<kenvandine> ronoc, what is ubuntuone music in the menu for?
<ronoc> kenvandine, their player slots into the menu nicely
<kenvandine> ?
<kenvandine> they have  their own player?
<ronoc> kenvandine, yeah first I heard of it was a few weeks back
 * kenvandine wonders how he could have missed that!
<ronoc> kenvandine, for streaming from ubuntu one
<ronoc> still in alpha
<kenvandine> what's the package name?
<ronoc> kenvandine, I was thrown a deb :)
<kenvandine> ah
<aruiz> tedg, hey hey
<aruiz> :-)
<tedg> aruiz, Howdy, loved your mail!
<aruiz> tedg, n_n
<tedg> aruiz, So yeah, let's make a release and start packaging it.
<tedg> aruiz, We'll not seed it or anything like that, so most people won't get it right away.
<aruiz> tedg, should I take care of the debian packaging myself?
<tedg> aruiz, If you want to, that's fine.  Otherwise we can ask the Ubuntu Desktop team.
<aruiz> tedg, I think it'll be better if the desktop team takes care of it, my dpkg-fu is sub-standard, to say the least, you'll end up spending as much time fixing my stuff than packaging :-)
<aruiz> tedg, btw, I don't know if you have noticed, but I'm using waf, would that be a problem?
<tedg> aruiz, Makes sense tome :)
<tedg> aruiz, No, that should be fine.  You might get some bitching, but I'm sure there's packaging rules for it.
<aruiz> oh well, coping with bitching is okay :-)
<tedg> aruiz, Do you know how to upload tarballs in LP?
<aruiz> tedg, actually, I'm going to fix the license headers before the release
 * kenvandine grumbles about waf
<tedg> aruiz, Good idea.
 * tedg tells kenvandine to be quiet or we'll call this lo-indicator ;)
 * kenvandine will hold that package hostage :)
<aruiz> tedg, I just had a look at the web form, seems relatively easy, any conventions on the changelog/release notes?
<aruiz> are they actually mandatory?
<aruiz> :-)
<tedg> aruiz, No, not really.  I'm pretty bad at filling them out.  kenvandine would probably like them filled out more :)
<aruiz> :-)
<tedg> aruiz, We have a couple of automake rules to build the Changelog.  Not sure how to put those in WAF, but you can try.
<kenvandine> yeah... i got tired of bitching at tedg about that
<aruiz> okay, I'll fix these headers and go ahead
<kenvandine> :)
<aruiz> kenvandine, oh well
<aruiz> kenvandine, waf is awesome btw!
<kenvandine> aruiz, i just some hint of what changes from version to version, specifically if it fixed known bugs :)
<kenvandine> yeah... not that i don't like waf
<aruiz> well, this is the first release
<aruiz> kenvandine, does it not play well with debian packages?
<kenvandine> it's just frustrating dealing with packages using different build systems
<aruiz> gotcha
<kenvandine> never done a debian package using waf
<kenvandine> but it shouldn't be hard
<kenvandine> i packaged some conary stuff back in the day with waf, which was easy
<aruiz> well, the libreoffice extension build mechanism was quite a nightmare to decipher, having to cope with autofoo while trying to understand what's going on with that spagetthi Makefile purgatory wasn't really the best use of my time
<kenvandine> and back when i hacked on packagekit we made an attempt to switch to waf
<kenvandine> which didn't go so well
<aruiz> well
<aruiz> back then waf was quite unstable
<aruiz> I actually convinced the maintainer to have a decent set of unit test and stop breaking trunk
<aruiz> (yeah, trunk, they still use svn)
<aruiz> (and yeah, he used to brake it several times a day)
<kenvandine> nice
<aruiz> kenvandine, if my stuff gives you any trouble let me know and I'll figure out how to make it easy for you
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> awesome
<jcastro> kamstrup: hate to sound whiny .... but any word on GI for libunity?
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^ example of how to deal with desktop guys :)
<jcastro> hi aruiz!
<aruiz> hey jcastro
<aruiz> how's it going?
<jcastro> good good, glad to see you around
<kenvandine> tedg, aruiz is scoring good points here... hint hint :)
<tedg> kenvandine, aruiz will learn that if you give those desktop people an inch, they'll ask for a mile.  He's just a n00b.
<kenvandine> jcastro, he got LO menus working...
<aruiz> kenvandine, give him a break X-)
<kenvandine> ;-D
<jcastro> wait what?
<jcastro> screenshot
<aruiz> jcastro, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4524326/foo.gif
<aruiz> screencast
<aruiz> :P
<jcastro> nice
<jcastro> nice nice nice
<kenvandine> aruiz, when you get a release, ping me and i'll start packaging
<aruiz> kenvandine, will do
<kenvandine> no hurry, i have a far bit to do today
 * aruiz goes to fill those headers
<jcastro> aruiz: where's the code at?
<kenvandine> but i would love to get that uploaded soon... :)
<aruiz> jcastro, launchpad.net/lo-menubar
<jcastro> ok thanks
<jcastro> blogging this bad boy. :)
<aruiz> jcastro, I was going to blog this!
<aruiz> :P
<jcastro> oh, well if you got it then rock and roll with it!
<aruiz> well
<jcastro> but hurry, this is great friday-candy
<aruiz> I'm not in p.u.o
<jcastro> I'll handle that
<aruiz> so feel free to refer to it once I blog
<jcastro> or I can just show the  OMG guys this too
<aruiz> well, it's not finished, loads of stuff to do
<aruiz> but if that's fine, then sure
<jcastro> right
 * tedg thinks our new strategy for U1 will just to be to show dropbox links to OMG and make them go under from bandwidth charges
<aruiz> haha
<aruiz> tedg, I recently created a U1 account
<jcastro> aruiz: I think most people will just be happy that someone is working on it
<aruiz> jcastro, :-)
<tedg> kenvandine, Does Gwibber use SSL for Facebook?  I knew you were working on it at some point, but I forgot the end of the story.
<kenvandine> yes
<tedg> Cool
<kenvandine> but there is problems with ssl in pywebkitgtk
<kenvandine> so in gwibber-accounts it uses ssl, but it doesn't actually validate the cert
<kenvandine> however, all api calls do
<tedg> Ah, okay.  I'm guessing the GTK version of Gwibber is going to be N+1?
<aruiz> tedg, btw, should I follow LGPLv3/MPL to comply with LO licensing?
<tedg> aruiz, When I talked to dbarth about this we talked about LGPLv3, but not dual.  So let's leave it there for now and talk to him when he gets back next week.  I don't see any issue, but we should check that.
 * tedg didn't think about dual at the time.
<aruiz> tedg, I'll go for LGPLv3 then
<aruiz> this is an extension, so it should be fine
<rodrigo_> njpatel, ping
<njpatel> rodrigo_, pong
<rodrigo_> njpatel, iirc, you told me once that the panel service would get coordinates info for the indicators from unity, right?
<kamstrup> jcastro: hi - good news! I have it working on my own system. Lots of duct tape and spaghetti-wiring, but working :-)
<njpatel> rodrigo_, yeah, just haven't had a chance to do that yet
<njpatel> rodrigo_, you need it for a11y, right?
<jcastro> kamstrup: woo!
<kamstrup> jcastro: I'll be working with didrocks, next week I guess?, to land it
<rodrigo_> njpatel, yes, I do, so how were you planning to do it? I can do it as part of the branch I'm working on
<njpatel> kamstrup, it's all duct-tape
<njpatel> :)
<rodrigo_> since I really need it, to implement AtkComponent interface
<kamstrup> jcastro: there's already a python sample in libunity trunk if I remembered to push it
<rodrigo_> njpatel, send the coordinates in the sync call?
<kamstrup> njpatel: nice code name for the next libunity release :-)
<didrocks> jcastro: kamstrup: yeah, next week  :)
<jcastro> woo!
<jcastro> didrocks: how "extras.ubuntu.com"'-able do you think we can do places?
<kamstrup> jcastro: i'm working a bit on cross lang docs as well and there is some progress - i'll have something to show next week prolly, but it wont be pretty... :-)
<jcastro> didrocks: I'd like to try having people making tons of them but not worry about distro freezes, etc.
<njpatel> rodrigo_, feel free to do it, it would just be sent after we deal with the Sync signal, basically a method on the service like "SyncGeometries", which, in the same order and using the same ids, sends back a struct like { char *entry_id, int x ,int y, int width, int height)
<jcastro> kamstrup: maybe I can get you some help there
<didrocks> jcastro: I think places can totallly be an extras.ubuntu.com entry
<njpatel> rodrigo_, and we can send it when we have multi-monitor support, but for now just sending it after we refresh all the entries would work perfectly
<jcastro> didrocks: woo!
<didrocks> jcastro: but with the /opt policy… we need to work out something
<didrocks> to detect places there
<didrocks> not to hard, just we have to think about it
<rodrigo_> njpatel, ok, so assing that to me, if there's a bug
<didrocks> (it's the same issue that I'm discussing for month on .desktop file, dbus service and such…)
<njpatel> there isn't a bug, feel free to create one
<kamstrup> didrocks, jcastro: yeah, with everything under /opt we need some magic for dbus activation to work no?
<tedg> didrocks, Just distro patch it ;)
<didrocks> kamstrup: dbus and places ;)
<kamstrup> didrocks: from my pov places~=dbus
<kamstrup> :-)
<didrocks> tedg: ahah! I'll distro-patch my Quickly work and python-* perl foo that I made 3 months ago :)
<didrocks> kamstrup: heh, that's true :=
<didrocks> jcastro: so in a nutshell, not a biggie, just have to discuss it, can be a post feature freeze discussion though
<jcastro> well, if we want people making places we need someplace to put them, and I'd prefer pointing people towards extras than having every Place scattered in different PPAs, etc.
<jcastro> didrocks: sounds good to me!
<didrocks> jcastro: totally agree on the plan :)
<jcastro> ok so post FF we talk "deploying places".
<jcastro> high five team, woo
<rodrigo_> njpatel, what other stuff do you need the coordinates for?
<didrocks> kamstrup: the thing is that it's not just "/opt", it's "/opt/extras.ubuntu.com/<app-name>-<version>/<here, standard Unix FHS>
 * didrocks hugs jcastro, thanks for tracking this!
<kamstrup> didrocks: oh...
<didrocks> kamstrup: hence the "not easy" :-)
<kamstrup> didrocks: so they are confined to that dir, and that dir only?
<njpatel> rodrigo_, to get rid of the code that sends back the pointer co-ords when a menu is open (for scrubbing, don't ask), so please cache the co-ords when you get them
<didrocks> kamstrup: theorically yeah
<rodrigo_> njpatel, ok
<didrocks> kamstrup: so we get the issue with all "well-known directories" like desktop file, dbus, mimetypes…
<kamstrup> didrocks: eeeek! that's going to be "funny" for a certain definition of "funny"
<didrocks> kamstrup: I'm waving this issue for some weeks already :-)
<kamstrup> didrocks: understandably
<didrocks> the idea is great, but we need to patch the apps before
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, ping
<didrocks> and the different caches generated and such
<rodrigo_> njpatel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/721322
<njpatel> thanks
<rodrigo_> njpatel, what milestone should I set it to?
<njpatel> rodrigo_, will you be doing it for next week?
<njpatel> rodrigo_, 3.4.6 if you are
<rodrigo_> njpatel, yes, next week
<rodrigo_> although can't seem to be able to set the milestone
<njpatel> i'll do it in a bit
<didrocks> jcastro: easy bitesize than need advertisement btw: bug #721121
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 721121 in humanity-icon-theme (Ubuntu) "Icon in Launcher should be home folder icon" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721121
<jcastro> oh god yes, finally, ok on it
<jcastro> cando_: easy karma ^
<cando_> jcastro, uh cool! btw actually i can't hack unity...my compiz crashes...:(
<jcastro> smspillaz: nice work.
<jcastro> can you get a trace or anything?
<jcastro> or is it just doomed for you?
<cando_> yeah, i could try!maybe i'm wrong but it's a common problem...i've read in this channel that somebody else has my same problem..
<bregma> njpatel, have you started using GEIS v1 for unity yet?
<smspillaz> jcastro: nice work on what ?
<jcastro> I was just blaming cando_'s compiz problems on you, no worries
<smspillaz> oh ok
<smspillaz> cando_: what's the problem, you're speaking to the compiz maintainer
<cando_> smspillaz, compiz crashes... :)...i can pastebin my /var/crash/<compiz> if you want..
<smspillaz> cando_: that would be lovely
<aruiz> jcastro, tedg, kenvandine Tarball rolled https://launchpad.net/lo-menubar
<kenvandine> aruiz, thx
<jcastro> woo
<aruiz> note that this is bleeding edge, expect zombie unicorns puking greyscaled rainbows
 * aruiz goes to blogpost
<cando_> smspillaz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/568788/
<kenvandine> aruiz, what provides uno_sal
<aruiz> kenvandine, oh, yeah, the build deps
<aruiz> kenvandine, gimme a sec
<kenvandine> thx
<aruiz> kenvandine, you need gio-dev, libdbusmenu-dev,  libstlport4.6-dev and libreoffice-dev
<kenvandine> thx
<aruiz> libglib*-dev that is
<aruiz> kenvandine, you know what I mean :-)
<kenvandine> yup
<jcastro> DBO: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/718880
<jcastro> was there a merge request for this or ... ?
<DBO> i didn't see one
<jcastro> ok I just asked the guy
<didrocks> jcastro: DBO: no, he did a brach
<didrocks> I'll link to the merge request
<didrocks> I approved it, waiting on some paperwork
<jcastro> ta
<cando_> smspillaz, btw seems that last nux and last unity fail to build: http://paste.ubuntu.com/568792/
<jcastro> oh ok, did he do it under ubuntu/ or something?
<didrocks> jcastro: no no, he just didn't link the branch, one sec
<smspillaz> cando_: erm, right, it is late at night here, should have remembered that /var/crash is essentially just a core dump. Are you able to get a backtrace ?
<cando_> with gdb?
<cando_> ok
<smspillaz> cheers
<cando_> trying
<jcastro> didrocks: I tried to link it and I get some broken search box in launchpad that doesn't find his branch
<didrocks> jcastro: I've done it, maybe a race?
<jcastro> that's probably why he didn't link it
<didrocks> jcastro: I guested
<jcastro> ah, cheers
<didrocks> I guess* and commented
<didrocks> weird, when I type to quick and compiz is hanging the display, it looses keypress events (like my last sentence)
<jcastro> nice, so there's a new contributor, now oliver needs to fix his up and that'll be 2.
<jcastro> woo
<didrocks> :)
<aruiz> tedg, btw, I don't know if you've noticed that gvim doesn't export the menu data (though it hides its main menu)
<cando_> smspillaz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/568804/
<smspillaz> thx
<smspillaz> cando_: seems to be a crash in the launcher
<smspillaz> that's probably something for DBO to handle ... although he just left ..
<cando_> smspillaz, yeah sorry..i've just seen it too..
<cando_> i thought it was compiz...
<smspillaz> cando_: yeah, the process that crashes is compiz since that hosts the launcher
<tedg> aruiz, Hmm, it does for me...
<smspillaz> cando_: you said you were compiling unity right? and it crashes ?
<tedg> Though, I get no shortcuts... which in a way makes sense.
<aruiz> tedg, hmmm
<cando_> smspillaz, i can't build it....http://pastebin.com/NDNdaum0
<smspillaz> MacSlow: ^
<smspillaz> MacSlow: did something not get pushed ?
<cando_> smspillaz, anyway, thanks:)
<smspillaz> cando_: try updating nux and unity
<cando_> nux it's updated and builds....unity it's updated and failed to build....
<smspillaz> try doing a make clean
<cando_> yeah
<kenvandine> aruiz, ok, i got the lo-menubar installed
<kenvandine> and i see it listed in the extension manager
<kenvandine> oh... LO is blacklisted in appmenu isn't it?
<cando_> smspillaz, nope..same error...maybe i'm doing wrong with same env variables and unity doens't find last nux...
<aruiz> kenvandine, uh? not that I'm aware of
<kenvandine> oh, openoffice was black listed in indicator-appmenu
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> not getting the appmenu menus
<aruiz> eeks
<smspillaz> DBO: does http://paste.ubuntu.com/568804/ look familiar to you?
<aruiz> kenvandine, are you on that main application with no documents at all?
<kenvandine> yes
<aruiz> kenvandine, the one after the splash?
<aruiz> hah
<aruiz> it doesn't work for that window
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> ok
<aruiz> open a document
<cando_> smspillaz, i think i got it...my bad...
<aruiz> kenvandine, for some reason that window doesn't fire the event I'm subscribed to
<aruiz> kenvandine, if you open a document from the file browser or create a new one it should work fine
<MacSlow> smspillaz, cando_: looking...
<kenvandine> aruiz, no... crashing
<MacSlow> smspillaz, cando_: that's not looking right...
<kenvandine> creating a new document or opening an existing one crashes libreoffice
<kenvandine> ** (soffice:10196): DEBUG: not present
<kenvandine> ** (soffice:10196): DEBUG: /com/canonical/menu/94371910
<kenvandine> is all the output i get
<cando_> MacSlow, maybe i'm doing something wrong..
<kenvandine> aruiz, ^^
<aruiz> kenvandine, and it crashes?
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> well, the window flickers for a second and goes away
<aruiz> ooookay...
 * aruiz has a look
<MacSlow> cando_, you're nux looks to be out of date
<kenvandine> note this is running from the installed package
<MacSlow> cando_, did you pull today?
<kenvandine> aruiz, is there a way to get more debugging info?
 * kenvandine knows nothing about libreoffice
<aruiz> kenvandine, are you in a 64bit machine by any chance?
<kenvandine> yes
<aruiz> mmm
<aruiz> never actually tested it there
<kenvandine> hehe
<aruiz> okay
<MacSlow> cando_, your nux should be at rev 222 or so
<kenvandine> well i have a basic package created
<kenvandine> need to clean it up a bit before uploading it anywhere
<cando_> MacSlow, yep....btw i'm trying again...just a moment...
<aruiz> kenvandine, to debug, do gdb /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin
<kenvandine> ok
<MacSlow> cando_, rev 228 is current
<aruiz> kenvandine, installing libreoffice-gdb might help
<kenvandine> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<kenvandine> 0x00007fffecd85072 in g_atomic_int_exchange_and_add ()
<kenvandine>    from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<aruiz> backtrace?
<kenvandine> i can try to get more info later, better bt with debug packages after lunch
<kenvandine> aruiz, want the backtrace i have now without the debug packages?
<aruiz> kenvandine, my stuff has the debug information
<kenvandine> aruiz, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/568815/
<kenvandine> it should be stripped in the package
<kenvandine> so probably not :)
<kenvandine> i gotta run to lunch though, bbiab
<aruiz> uh wow
<aruiz> it happens on dbusmenu_server_set_root
<kenvandine> tedg's fault
<kenvandine> :-D
 * kenvandine hides
<kenvandine> ok, i am really outta here now
<kenvandine> bbiab
<aruiz> bye
<aruiz> I guess I'll need to setup a 64 bit host
<aruiz> damn :)
<cando_> MacSlow, yes i've 228...https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/InstallationGuideFromSource but i install unity in /usr/local not /opt/unity...maybe this is the problem?
<MacSlow> cando_, hm... where does your $PKG_CONFIG_PATH point to?
<MacSlow> cando_, if not set it'll try to grab from /usr/lib/pkgconfig
<MacSlow> cando_, if you install it "locally" you can use http://paste.ubuntu.com/568818 to temporarily set your env-vars accordingly
<MacSlow> cando_, I use that all the time because during development I don't want to do any "sudo make install"s
<MacSlow> cando_, if I mess up I can easily clean up with out blowing up system-wide installed stuff
<aruiz> czajkowski, that was fast
<aruiz> :-)
<czajkowski> aruiz: I do read your blog
<aruiz> heh
<czajkowski> aruiz: and for the most part you do make sense
<aruiz> czajkowski, :-)
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> aruiz: are you on 2d or 10.10 in that screenshot?
<aruiz> no, 2D on 11.04
<aruiz> jcastro, blame nvidia
<jcastro> heh
<czajkowski> nvidia has a lot to answer for !
<aruiz> :-)
<aruiz> and AMD too
<and471> ronoc, hey, don't know if you remember me but I got libindicate working with vala now
<and471> ronoc, (I was having trouble with the vapi files)
<and471> ronoc, anyway I can now get soundmenu support
<ronoc> and471, ah very good
<ronoc> and471, working okay ?
<and471> ronoc, nearly
<and471> one issue so far
<and471> ronoc, the soundmenu play/pause button doesn't change to the pause icon, when a track is playing
<and471> ronoc, can you remember which property this is?
<cando_> MacSlow, smspillaz , ok fixed...i made some mistakes with local/package install
<cando_> thanks for your help
<ronoc> and471, the playbackstatus in the metadata hash property on the player interface
<and471> ronoc, so http://www.mpris.org/2.1/spec/Player_Node.html#Enum:Playback_Status ?
<and471> ronoc, hmm, that is strange, mine seems to be working (it has the same as banshee)
<and471> ronoc, maybe it is the dbus propertieschanged signal?
<and471> I may need to emit that manually..
<and471> I will look at xnoise to see if they do anything special
<and471> bbiab
<nmarques> kenvandine, ping... E: xchat-indicator 64bit-portability-issue indicator.c:173 - is it worth to submit a patch to fix it ?
<ronoc> and471, is the property-changed signal being sent ?
<ronoc> Everybody don't do a Natty upgrade at the mo, there is a pending libc issue ...
<ronoc> and471, watch for the signal with dbus-monitor
<ronoc> quick way of knowing if its going out of not
<ronoc> or not even
<and471> ronoc, thanks for that, I can now see it isn't being sent out
<ronoc> kenvandine, is it okay to leave out the a11y stuff until I get to talk to Luke on Monday morning
<ronoc> kenvandine, I have a question or two about the merge
<and471> ronoc, ah it seems I have to do a connection.emit_signal(...
<ronoc> and471, aha haven't wrote a server in vala yet ...
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, is gwibber supposed to allow right click on links in feeds?
<lamlex> are we still waiting on nvidia drivers?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, no
<kenvandine> ronoc, sure
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, k thx
<ronoc> kenvandine, will release again early week if needed
<kenvandine> sure
<bcurtiswx> whats the point of the unity fade-in ? it's kind of annoying
<ronoc> kenvandine, -> https://launchpad.net/indicator-sound/third/0.6.0
<danyR> bcurtiswx: I've the same question. I can't really understand what's the interaction here, or what's it should be doing. either way, it isn't consistent. sometime works, other times just locks my launcher (it doesn't autohide) _S
<kenvandine> thx
<danyR> confused.
<ronoc> np's
<ronoc> kenvandine, let me know how it goes, will stay logged in
<kenvandine> ok
<lamlex> DBO: talk about the launcher fade in :P
<ronoc> kenvandine, you will need to test with skype
<ronoc> kenvandine, i need to patch mumble next week
<DBO> lamlex, what about it?
<lamlex> bcurtiswx: whats the point of the unity fade-in ? it's kind of annoying
<DBO> lamlex, I agree
<DBO> dont ask me
<DBO> he needs to poke John Lea
<lamlex> that was why I said :P
<lamlex> not my clever use of emoticons
<lamlex> note
 * bcurtiswx wonders who John Lea is
<DBO> bcurtiswx, the designer responsible for this abomination of an autohide behavior
 * bcurtiswx will hold you to your word "abomination" :P
<vish> hmm i wonder why lamalex  lost an "a" ;p
<bcurtiswx> whats his nick?
<danyR> is there already any app supporting emblems, progress trough icon in the archive? would like to try it out :)
<bcurtiswx> progress through icon in a launcher?
<om26er> danyR, kenvandine worked for xchat/-gnome support to show pending messages count
<bcurtiswx> danyR, he also added the progress bar to the empathy launcher on file transfers
<kenvandine> yup
<danyR> kenvandine: already released?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine is a programming machINE
<kenvandine> danyR, yeah, in natty already
 * danyR goes and installs xchat-gnome, auto sends file to itself
<kenvandine> and i've done evolution as well
<kenvandine> but it isn't working for some reason
<danyR> *himself
<kenvandine> danyR,you need xchat-gnome-indicator as well
<kenvandine> ronoc, are the 3 bugs listed on the 0.6.0 release page fixed in this release?
<kenvandine> 2 of them are still marked as in progress
<kenvandine> nmarques, patches welcome :)
<danyR> sending a file to myself is too fast for me to be able to see the progress. dig the new notifications, though
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> danyR, use a bigger file :)
<kenvandine> i used isos for testing
<kenvandine> ronoc, that voip stuff in the sound menu is sweet!
<danyR_> ups, compiz crashed. any idea on how to get my display number from a VT (for compiz --replace)
<kenvandine> DISPLAY=:0.0 compiz --replace
<om26er> i read in a bug report 'super' key will open dash, but atm it shows the launcher is that suppose to change?
<danyR_> kenvandine: I tried something similar, but it isnt working. my X is running on VT 8
<ubuntu__> so, could I get a ping?
<ronoc> kenvandine, first question yup,
<bcurtiswx> voip in sound menu?
<bcurtiswx> sound preferences doesn't work for me
<ronoc> kenvandine, oh
<ronoc> kenvandine, sorry bcurtiswx really ?
<ronoc> bcurtiswx, which the menu item doesn't bring up the g-v-c
<bcurtiswx> yeah the sound icon, going to sound preferences does nothing, whats the terminal command to bring that window up.. could be an issue i can fix
<bcurtiswx> ronoc, ^^
<ronoc> bcurtiswx, gnome-volume-control
<ronoc> weird
<bcurtiswx> found the problem
<bcurtiswx> had a gnome3 package still installed
<bcurtiswx> gnome-media
<bcurtiswx> got that fixed
<nmarques> tedg, LP#721491
<jcastro> If you're on natty right now please don't upgrade
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/721469
<jcastro> FYI
<spikeb> thanks for the info
<rr0hit> Is it OK if I mark bug 721447 as bitesize bug ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 721447 in Unity "Unable to scroll in Applications Place using mouse wheel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721447
<tareth> DBO, I have something for you!
<tareth> DBO, https://code.launchpad.net/~mrasmus/unity/launcher-action-state-work/+merge/50398
<DBO> ooooooooooo
<DBO> tareth, you got me a pony!
<DBO> just what I always wanted
<tareth> It's a pretty unusual pony though
<DBO> does it do one trick?
<tareth> Yes. But I'll let that be a surprise... :)
<DBO> will review shortly
<tareth> Okay!
#ayatana 2011-02-19
<Omega> Why is the new unity removing unity-2d?
#ayatana 2011-02-20
<nmarques> jcastro, ping
<nmarques> guys a quick question
<nmarques> is the artwork (mainly wallpaper) on Ubuntu contributed by the community or it's something by Canonical?
<vish> nmarques: canonical
<vish> nmarques: the default one is done by the design team, the extras are from community
<nmarques> vish, how would I contact the design team ? :)
<vish> nmarques: since i'm not sure what you are looking for, i dont know :)
<vish> as in whom to direct you to..
<nmarques> vish, I'm implementing some of your software for openSUSE, and I was working on a small package with alternative wallpapers (distro agnostic), I wonder since this to be used with some of your software (namely indicators and at a later stage, Unity), if you guys wouldn't be interested in providing the 'default' wallpaper for this
 * vish does not work for Canonical.. but will take that "your" as an Ubuntu member ;)
<nmarques> vish, with 'your' I mean mainly the software from the Ayatana Project ;)
<nmarques> vish, in the scope of everyone who made it possible, Ubuntu, Community, Canonical, enthusiasts, etc... the life force behind it ;)
<vish> yup, i got that part.. :)  but wanted to let you know i'm non-canonical
<vish> nmarques: "provide" as in make a separate wallpaper for OpenSUSE?
<nmarques> vish, not for openSUSE, I would love it more in a 'distro agnostic' context...
<nmarques> vish, though I'm doing this for openSUSE, at any time I can enable cross distro builds for other distro's ;)
<vish> nmarques: hmm, are you saying that you wish for the default wallpaper for Ubuntu to be distro-agnostic?
<nmarques> vish, nah, let me rephrase ;)
<nmarques> vish, I have several pieces of ayatana software, indicators (in the future Unity), and as I understand, this is a Desktop experience
<vish> yup..
<nmarques> vish, it wouldn't be very ethical to distribute your artwork, specially not a wallpaper which is much like a distro calling card ;)
<nmarques> vish, I've asked several people if they wanted to donate a wallpaper (despite of distribution affiliation)
<nmarques> vish, I'm going to package 5/7 wallpapers from several sources and distribute them on that repo
<nmarques> vish, I haven't asked no one from Ubuntu, and since this is a Ubuntu Desktop Experience project, it would be interesting to have a different wallpaper which translates the essence of the original project to distribute as default
<nmarques> vish, if someone wants to donate such a wallpaper, I would love to distribute as default
<nmarques> vish, giving the proper credits and honoring the licenses ;)
<nmarques> vish, when I say distro agnostic, this means that it shouldn't be branded as Ubuntu or openSUSE or whatever
<vish> nmarques: right, so this is for a ppa-kinda thing, but targeted for OpenSUSE to use Unity stuff?
<nmarques> vish, yes, that's one way of seeing things ;)
<nmarques> vish, except that I can enable build for other distros as well (Fedora, CentOS, RHEL, Mandriva, etc) ;)
<vish> ah!
<nmarques> vish, and there's a huge possibility that will happen in a medium future ;)
<vish> nmarques: well, i *highly* doubt that anyone from Canonical design team would 'work' on that, but you could try requesting someone from Ubuntu artwork team to look into it..
<nmarques> vish, that's why I asked it if it was made by the community or canonical ;)
<vish> ;)
<nmarques> I would like to keep this as much as possible within 'community' boundaries
<vish> nmarques: how many people are working on this repo of yours?
<nmarques> vish, indirectly, some, namely openSUSE GNOME team
<nmarques> vish, directly, package wise, just me ;)
<vish> cool..
<nmarques> vish, though everything is being reviewed by Vincent Untz from GNOME/openSUSE and the more experient people
<vish> nmarques: IMO, you are better off searching for CC artwork you like and contacting the artist and finalizing it
<vish> nmarques: ^it will take you much shorter time ;)
<nmarques> vish, very few artists so far understand a couple of things I value
<nmarques> vish, this can pure coincidence, but one the things I love is present on the default wallpaper of Ubuntu
<nmarques> vish, being it: it has no recognized shapes... so our sub-conscient doesn't waste time and resources trying to identify shapes and other tiny things
<nmarques> vish, humans have no conscience on this, but it happens, that's one of the reasons why many wallpaper become 'tiring' after some time looking at them ;)
<nmarques> vish, I never managed to pass this message to a artists for example...
<nmarques> vish, and very few people are aware of things like that ;)
<vish> nmarques: right, so you have found a few you like, i would suggest you try to work with them..  if you are requesting for community to do a new wallpaper, then you would have to set a target date, your project must attract the right artist, the artists who's work you value
<vish> and there is always the chance the right tone is not delivered in the submissions..
<vish> nmarques: that is a big wait.. and not all design contests attract the right artists the concerned folks are looking for
<vish> nmarques: if you already like some work, try contacting them, that is a much quicker process.. and more easier to produce a result
<nmarques> vish, yeap, I'll see how to handle this... to be honest, design and artwork are fields I don't really understand... I'm just a consumer for most cases ;)
<vish> ;)
<multiplatinum> fix instant messaging in 11.04 ok, pidgin and empathy are a freaking joke
<multiplatinum> hello?
<tareth> multiplatinum, what's wrong with them?
<multiplatinum> empathy crashes randomly
<multiplatinum> and pidgin can't do voice and video for xmpp
<kklimonda> well, natty is still alpha, so crashing applications are not really something unheard of.
<tareth> multiplatinum, well, the best course of action would be to file bug reports against them on launchpad. you can also join #pidgin on this server for any issues related to pidgin, and #empathy on gimpnet
<multiplatinum> im on maverick
<multiplatinum> tried that
<multiplatinum> they dont listen
<kklimonda> if you want to report crashes the only right way to do that is to enable apport, and upload crash report to LP.
<MindWarper> i thought this to be a dead channel ....
